# 5G networks - safety, conspiracies and moron cell tower attacks



## Maggot (Jul 22, 2019)

I am hearing that many people are worried about 5g technology and possible health risks. 
I haven't seen anything conclusive from either side and am keeping an open mind about it.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2019)

Woo woo bollocks


----------



## ricbake (Jul 22, 2019)

I wouldn't worry about it - staying alive will give you cancer - going outside is probably more dangerous than a 5G signal

Ionizing radiation, which includes ultraviolet rays, X-rays and gamma rays, are the harmful forms. The energy from ionizing radiation can pull apart atoms, and it's known to break the chemical bonds in DNA, which can damage cells and cause cancer. This is why the FDA warns against having unnecessary X-rays. It's also why exposure to the sun can cause skin cancer.






The electromagnetic spectrum is broken up into two categories: ionizing and non-ionizing. The high-frequency millimeter wavelengths that are expected to be used for some 5G deployments are in the non-ionizing category.

CNET


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 22, 2019)

I wouldn't snort it in one go.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 22, 2019)

5g of what


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2019)

No.  Just ask neonwilderness, who has been mutated by 5G lampposts.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 11, 2019)

Has anyone got any reputable links about 5G safety?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 11, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Has anyone got any reputable links about 5G safety?


Put it this way - no-one has yet produced anything remotely scientifically valid to say that it *isn't* safe, and there has been a LOT produced on the subject .

It's the old problem - you can't prove a negative. But if you look at the RF technologies involved, there is nothing that hasn't already been being used in some way or another for a very long time, so it is highly unlikely that some feature of the setup should suddenly hugely increase the risks it presents.

There are pages out there debunking a lot of the myths...but I've lost the few links I had. If they reappear, I'll post them.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Has anyone got any reputable links about 5G safety?


I think the question should be: Has anyone got any reputable links about the danger of 5G?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 11, 2019)

ricbake said:


> I wouldn't worry about it - staying alive will give you cancer - going outside is probably more dangerous than a 5G signal
> 
> Ionizing radiation, which includes ultraviolet rays, X-rays and gamma rays, are the harmful forms. The energy from ionizing radiation can pull apart atoms, and it's known to break the chemical bonds in DNA, which can damage cells and cause cancer. This is why the FDA warns against having unnecessary X-rays. It's also why exposure to the sun can cause skin cancer.
> 
> ...


 I wonder how much data could be transmitted using gamma rays, compared to 5G?  I don't know if the data rate increases steadily from left to right but presumably it must as the wavelength decreases. 

Obviously it couldn't be used for phones due to irradiating people.


----------



## ricbake (Sep 11, 2019)

Fire messages at people that get branded on their foreheads from a significant distance. A  whole new party game


----------



## mauvais (Sep 11, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wonder how much data could be transmitted using gamma rays, compared to 5G?  I don't know if the data rate increases steadily from left to right but presumably it must as the wavelength decreases.
> 
> Obviously it couldn't be used for phones due to irradiating people.


Gamma-transmitted messages tend to be short to the point of implication, like 'oh no my reactor has exploded', or, 'hey you, you're fucked'.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 11, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wonder how much data could be transmitted using gamma rays, compared to 5G?  I don't know if the data rate increases steadily from left to right but presumably it must as the wavelength decreases.


To try and answer the question, what do you mean by 'data rate'?

The speed of transmission is inevitably the speed of light.

A wave representing digital data - one bit per Hz - would carry more data in a period of time with a shorter wavelength. But we're not confined to one bit per Hz. Still, it's proportional.

However we don't just care about that. 'Data rate' might mean bandwidth. You get a shitload more channels/bands from a typical 5G allocation than you do from FM radio.

Then there's stuff like penetration. A 5GHz signal that can't penetrate through a wall that a 2.4GHz one can means, well, no data. Same story with interference etc.

TL;DR: it's complicated.


----------



## 2hats (Sep 11, 2019)

UK 5G bands are immediately adjacent to wifi, broadcast TV and existing mobile phone bands. The Sun is also pretty indiscriminate pumping out both non-ionising and ionising radiation at almost all frequencies. You've been bathed in this stuff for years. Now consider the soup of pollution you've been drinking in from transport every day courtesy of the internal combustion engine...


----------



## mauvais (Sep 11, 2019)

2hats said:


> The Sun is also pretty indiscriminate pumping out both non-ionising and ionising radiation at almost all frequencies. You've been bathed in this stuff for years.


Not if you're from Liverpool.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2019)

Apparently there won’t be anything left for it to destroy post brexit anyway. And then we get the climate apocalypse after that anyway.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2019)

No, its all just woo bollocks.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 18, 2019)

from my understanding 5 g is just modulated on top of the 4 g signal ,so if that is the case its just as safe as 4 g

but i'm no expert


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2019)

The dose is in the poison.
Stick yer head in a microwave oven and you will cook from the inside out.
Neither you or any progeny will turn green and defy the laws of physics.
Do it with a billionth of the power and you will need NPL laboratory conditions to measure any heating effect.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 18, 2019)

sim667 said:


> No, its all just woo bollocks.


See post #2.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

You're safe so long as you sleep on an earthed bed sheet (see other thread).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 18, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Neither you or any progeny will turn green and defy the laws of physics.


Your head will eventually turn green after it rots once it has been cooked in the microwave.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 18, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> The dose is in the poison.
> Stick yer head in a microwave oven and you will cook from the inside out.
> Neither you or any progeny will turn green and defy the laws of physics.
> Do it with a billionth of the power and you will need NPL laboratory conditions to measure any heating effect.



If you can get your head in the microwave and shut the door, I've got some bad news for you. You are already dead.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 18, 2019)

souljacker said:


> If you can get your head in the microwave and shut the door, I've got some bad news for you. You are already dead.


No, you just need to trip the safety latch.  You should try it and report back.


----------



## 2hats (Sep 18, 2019)

You'll know you've done it right when the lenses in your eyes pop.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> You're safe so long as you sleep on an earthed bed sheet (see other thread).


:runsawayscreaming:


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 18, 2019)

the issue of concern around 5G is in relation to data, not daft woo bollocks


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 18, 2019)

4g is fast enough for me and I have no desire to have ‘smart’ shit going on in my home. No doubt we’ll all eventually be eased into it regardless.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2019)

gawkrodger said:


> the issue of concern around 5G is in relation to data, not daft woo bollocks


Is it? Tell me more.

Because all I've seen in regard to "issues around 5G" has been daft woo bollocks.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 18, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Is it? Tell me more.
> 
> Because all I've seen in regard to "issues around 5G" has been daft woo bollocks.



Is that a genuine question? If PCs can get viruses and be hacked then it follows that ‘smart’ tech (which 5g enables) can also.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Is that a genuine question? If PCs can get viruses and be hacked then it follows that ‘smart’ tech (which 5g enables) can also.


And how is that different in the case of 5G versus all the levels of tech that have gone before?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 18, 2019)

existentialist said:


> And how is that different in the case of 5G versus all the levels of tech that have gone before?



Because it’s all about ‘smart’ devices. The running of your home. And how that data may be (mis)used by companies or state agencies.

Tangentially connected is this article about how things are currently in China.

Inside China’s surveillance state | Financial Times


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 18, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Because it’s all about ‘smart’ devices. The running of your home. And how that data may be (mis)used by companies or state agencies.
> 
> Tangentially connected is this article about how things are currently in China.
> 
> Inside China’s surveillance state | Financial Times


That's why I won't have one of those spy devices from Amazon or whatever.  Just not worth the risk of being spied on.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 18, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Has anyone got any reputable links about 5G safety?


It works at the same frequency as TV and microwaves. When you consider the very high power levels these use have you heard of any problems from these?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 18, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's why I won't have one of those spy devices from Amazon or whatever.  Just not worth the risk of being spied on.



I still don’t do supermarket loyalty cards. Obvs I do smartphones tho.


----------



## keybored (Sep 18, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Is that a genuine question? If PCs can get viruses and be hacked then it follows that ‘smart’ tech (which 5g enables) can also.


Saying 5g enables smart tech is like saying supercars enable transport, ie; not really, they just take it to a ridiculously fast extreme. The home automation you go on to mention doesn't require the shit tons of bandwidth or speed that 5g offers and the link you posted doesn't mention 5g.

TPTB have been perfectly capable of spying on you for decades without newfangled 5g nonsense.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 19, 2019)

keybored said:


> Saying 5g enables smart tech is like saying supercars enable transport, ie; not really, they just take it to a ridiculously fast extreme. The home automation you go on to mention doesn't require the shit tons of bandwidth or speed that 5g offers and the link you posted doesn't mention 5g.
> 
> TPTB have been perfectly capable of spying on you for decades without newfangled 5g nonsense.



It’s widening and accelerating that scope.


----------



## keybored (Sep 19, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It’s widening and accelerating that scope.


How? The range of 5g is less than that of older technologies, and the coverage (especially within buildings) will be worse. What specific smart technology are you concerned about that 5g will make less secure?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 19, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Because it’s all about ‘smart’ devices. The running of your home. And how that data may be (mis)used by companies or state agencies.
> 
> Tangentially connected is this article about how things are currently in China.
> 
> Inside China’s surveillance state | Financial Times



A seperate issue I think, buy yeah, apparently a lot of the IOT stuff is stupidly insecure.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 19, 2019)

Magnus McGinty You're talking shit I'm afraid.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2019)

Unqualified twats on t'internet spreading bullshit again 


> While the 5G band is indeed slightly higher frequency than traditional networks, the crucial fact is it’s still nowhere near ionisation thresholds. To put it in perspective, the weakest photon of visible light carries over 17,000 times the energy of the most energetic 5G photon. To be consistent, anti-5G activists would have to be orders of magnitude more concerned about light-bulbs than mobile phones.
> 
> That they aren’t is telling of significant misunderstanding. Quite aside from this, empirical data to date simply doesn’t support the contention that microwave radiation harms us. The massive 13-country INTERPHONE study found no relationship between phone use and common brain tumours, the dose-response curve betraying no correlation between exposure and tumour rates. This finding is echoed in numerous other studies, and the scientific consensus is clear that no reputable evidence points to hidden harms from radio-frequency radiation.





> The furore over 5G is a snapshot of a more pressing problem – the dominance of disinformation online. This emergent problem wracks havoc in everything from politics to medicine. Dissemination of anti-vaccine propaganda online, for example, has led to a renaissance of once-conquered diseases worldwide. We are too easily bamboozled by the phenomenon of illusory truth, where repeated exposures to falsehoods makes us more likely to accept them.  Worse, social media amplifies our propensity to motivated reasoning, tempting us to curate only information chiming with our preconceptions, jettisoning that which might challenge them.
> 
> This is to our collective detriment, with the net result of all this being that we are left more divided than ever before, vulnerable to demagogues, charlatans, and fools. There is, alas, no easy fix to this. To survive the era of disinformation, it’s imperative we improve our societal ability to think critically and embrace healthy scepticism. While this isn’t intuitive, our ability to reflect before reacting is the only shield we have against those who would mislead us.



Anti-5G activism is another example of people not thinking critically


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2019)

Coincidentally I've been having a go at a local chapter on Facebook - they posted this non-paper - from the Lancet don't ya know ...

It doesn't actually seem to say anything meaningful.

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanplh/article/PIIS2542-5196(18)30221-3/fulltext


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2020)

Here's the science 5G confirmed safe by radiation watchdog


----------



## existentialist (Mar 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's the science 5G confirmed safe by radiation watchdog


Ah yes, but they would say that, wouldn't they? It was probably them that engineered this damn virus


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Ah yes, but they would say that, wouldn't they? It was probably them that engineered this damn virus


Yeah and they wrote about it in that book first


----------



## existentialist (Mar 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Yeah and they wrote about it in that book first


Proof, right there.


----------



## RTWL (Mar 15, 2020)

The problem is I believe known as electro smog and it occurs when frequencies used are similar to or interfear with our bodies and those of the surrounding animals. 
Studies are in their infancy . Doubt 5g will make much of a difference ... just slightly increased heat/radiation ?



			https://cdn.bats.org.uk/pdf/About%20Bats/Radiowaves_and_bats_2011.pdf?mtime=20190425112350


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 15, 2020)

RTWL said:


> The problem is I believe known as electro smog and it occurs when frequencies used are similar to or interfear with our bodies and those of the surrounding animals.



This is, in the immortal words of Wolgang Pauli, not even wrong.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2020)

RTWL said:


> Studies are in their infancy . Doubt 5g will make much of a difference ... just slightly increased heat/radiation ?


Quite possibly *less *as the field will be more efficiently spread out and your phone will have to waste less power communicating with nodes.


----------



## RTWL (Mar 15, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> This is, in the immortal words of Wolgang Pauli, not even wrong.



if it (moblie phone signal) is as safe as a cool spring breeze then why this -



> *Precautionary measures and health advisories*
> In May 2011, the World Health Organization's International Agency for Research on Cancer announced it was classifying electromagnetic fields from mobile phones and other sources as "possibly carcinogenic to humans" and advised the public to adopt safety measures to reduce exposure, like use of hands-free devices or texting.[58]
> 
> Some national radiation advisory authorities, including those of Austria,[59] France,[60] Germany,[61] and Sweden,[62] have recommended measures to minimize exposure to their citizens. Examples of the recommendations are:
> ...



oh .. i am not arguing 5g is going to make a difference ... as gentlegreen says it might improve the situation .


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 15, 2020)

'Radiation' does not mean what you think it means.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 15, 2020)

RTWL said:


> if it (moblie phone signal) is as safe as a cool spring breeze then why this -


It's as safe as the Sun. (note: not The Sun, which is, in fact, more dangerous still).


----------



## RTWL (Mar 15, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> 'Radiation' does not mean what you think it means.


No, I realize that it does not corrupt dna .


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2020)

If you want to see some ironic woo, check this out :-
People pay stupid money to have random noise in the 20khz region emitted from a coil around their necks.
The magnetic output of the coil is reckoned to be approx 1/10 of that naturally received from the earth.
You pay for the product, then you pay to have triple encripted WAV files delivered via a phone app on a regular basis...

In this version they're claiming it can stimulate emotions, but there's an anti-cancer version.






						hapbee - YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content and share it all with friends, family and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				




So here you have the sort of people who might otherwise be fretting about a bit of RF from mobile phones or dirty mains, deliberately exposing themselves to "frequencies" ...


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2020)

Excellent article here









						How Worried Should You Be About the Health Risks of 5G?
					

5G, the next generation of cellular technology for the next generation of smartphones, is imminent. And with it, there’s concern about the health risk of this new, more powerful network. How worried should you be about the coming 5G healthpocalypse?




					www.howtogeek.com
				




The amount of woowoo/virus/government agent bollocks all over FB is quite disturbing, especially when ity; comes from people who should know better.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 2, 2020)

2hats said:


> It's as safe as the Sun. (note: not The Sun, which is, in fact, more dangerous still).



It's as safe as a nuclear explosion so massive that it has several planets in its orbit.
Comforting.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 2, 2020)

There's a very active and popular anti 5g group in the South West. Someone must be financing it. The Exeter high Street was overtaken by hundreds of them the other month.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2020)

gawkrodger said:


> the issue of concern around 5G is in relation to data, not daft woo bollocks


It is for people who read beyond recycled headlines on farcebook memes - this "Chinese" virus has fired this shit up even worse ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> It works at the same frequency as TV and microwaves. When you consider the very high power levels these use have you heard of any problems from these?


Our resident "woo" person at work managed to get the perfectly good office microwave replaced because they saw *steam *escaping past the door seal


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2020)

Idaho said:


> There's a very active and popular anti 5g group in the South West. Someone must be financing it. The Exeter high Street was overtaken by hundreds of them the other month.


The person driving this crap in Bristol is a "nutritional therapist" - whatever the fuck that is ... do people pay them to be told to eat their veggies and beans ?





__





						Montpelier nutritional therapist Sally Beare - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2020)

The39thStep said:


>


What an awful, stupid woman.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 2, 2020)

You've got to take screenshots of stupid/controversial social media stuff, otherwise threads don't make sense once they get pulled.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2020)

I went on a search for the original uploader, but failed, but I downloaded it from somewhere else ...



People like this are all around us - driving cars, operating machinery ...



			https://www.facebook.com/search/str/5g+fibre+hospital/keywords_blended_posts?f=AboSTwKmF_FLNv5y5OvxixQmPZCyZGwjf-ICIzj7-J6RwZ29HtDz7mfXlMVBj0KA20_dYoT-fDMS7PVtnHXyCQEKEAeq0vY-mXwO9FKOiyKngOMGSJjJr8X2Cnp_3Lce11ykHrdyDbWFhXNJEhJLziVt&filters=eyJycF9hdXRob3IiOiJ7XCJuYW1lXCI6XCJtZXJnZWRfcHVibGljX3Bvc3RzXCIsXCJhcmdzXCI6XCJcIn0ifQ%3D%3D&epa=SEE_MORE


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 2, 2020)

mauvais said:


> You've got to take screenshots of stupid/controversial social media stuff, otherwise threads don't make sense once they get pulled.


How do you take a screenshot of a Twitter video?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 3, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 204738


Brilliant. A great example of how conspiracy loons are reactionary - saying that a simple piece of government propaganda isn't in fact that and is in fact (insert unbelievable woo).


----------



## Voley (Apr 3, 2020)

Oh God. That's brilliant.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 3, 2020)

Broadband engineers threatened due to 5G coronavirus conspiracies
					

EE suspects telephone mast engulfed by fire in Birmingham was an arson attack as celebrities claim Covid-19 caused by new network




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Broadband engineers threatened due to 5G coronavirus conspiracies
> 
> 
> EE suspects telephone mast engulfed by fire in Birmingham was an arson attack as celebrities claim Covid-19 caused by new network
> ...


Fucking stupid ignorant morons.


----------



## steveseagull (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Apr 3, 2020)

Well you wouldn't stick your head in a microwave would you? would you? eh? eh?


----------



## sovereignb (Apr 4, 2020)

So is it a complete coincidence that masts/telecom boxes are going up whilst we are quarantined? I have seen several new ones being installed in different parts of SE London within the last week


----------



## steveseagull (Apr 4, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> So is it a complete coincidence that masts/telecom boxes are going up whilst we are quarantined? I have seen several new ones being installed in different parts of SE London within the last week




Yes just like it is a complete co-incident that masts and telecom boxes are going up and there was an earthquake in Argentina yesterday.


----------



## sovereignb (Apr 4, 2020)

steveseagull said:


> Yes just like it is a complete co-incident that masts and telecom boxes are going up and there was an earthquake in Argentina yesterday.



So in other words, it would have been happening regardless? I personally wouldn't classify it as "necessary" work at the moment.


----------



## gosub (Apr 4, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> So in other words, it would have been happening regardless? I personally wouldn't classify it as "necessary" work at the moment.



If you don't want  to class telecommunications workers as key then step away from the internet


----------



## steveseagull (Apr 4, 2020)

Yes. Radio waves do not give you a virus.  Eating bat sarnies and pengolin soup may well do though.


----------



## petee (Apr 4, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> I personally wouldn't classify it as "necessary" work at the moment.



oh. wouldn't you.


----------



## sovereignb (Apr 4, 2020)

gosub said:


> If you don't want  to class telecommunications workers as key then step away from the internet



Not necessarily that they arent key, but the upgrade to 5G isn't at the moment.


----------



## sovereignb (Apr 4, 2020)

steveseagull said:


> Yes. Radio waves do not give you a virus.  Eating bat sarnies and pengolin soup may well do though.


This we know.


----------



## gosub (Apr 4, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Not necessarily that they arent key, but the "upgrade" to 5G isn't at the moment.


I personally don't see the need for a 5G phone, however I do see how increased bandwidth, and more accurate triangulation could be a boon in the coming months.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 4, 2020)

According to this Coronavirus is delaying the rollout of 5G but it is considered "essential" as it facilitates the increase in homeworking.

"Huawei’s maintenance staff were designated as essential workers in the UK, Mr Zhang said, which meant they could continue to do repairs - but also contribute to the rollout of new 5G base stations.

And the company had put many extra spare parts in three UK warehouses when the virus had broken out in China, to make sure its supply chain suffered as little impact as possible."









						Coronavirus: 5G ‘certainly delayed’ in Europe and UK
					

UK and European 5G network rollouts will certainly be delayed during the pandemic, Huawei says.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gosub (Apr 4, 2020)

toblerone3 said:


> According to this Coronavirus is delaying the rollout of 5G but it is considered "essential" as it facilitates the increase in homeworking.
> 
> "Huawei’s maintenance staff were designated as essential workers in the UK, Mr Zhang said, which meant they could continue to do repairs - but also contribute to the rollout of new 5G base stations.
> 
> ...



Not just homeworking, if we are going to replicate South Korea et al with phone tracking apps it come in very handy.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 4, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> So in other words, it would have been happening regardless? I personally wouldn't classify it as "necessary" work at the moment.



there’s tons of unnecessary work going on, shitloads of companies still selling unnecessary shit online for starters


----------



## TopCat (Apr 4, 2020)

I thought your were necking 5g of er something


----------



## TopCat (Apr 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Our resident "woo" person at work managed to get the perfectly good office microwave replaced because they saw *steam *escaping past the door seal


Did they take it away for disposal?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Did they take it away for disposal?


Yes. I was hugely annoyed I missed having it for myself


----------



## bimble (Apr 4, 2020)

Broadband engineers threatened due to 5G coronavirus conspiracies
					

EE suspects telephone mast engulfed by fire in Birmingham was an arson attack as celebrities claim Covid-19 caused by new network




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 4, 2020)

Mumble mumble mumble

I'd still be more than happy getting "g" at home instead of very iffy calls over WiFi

Still, I s'pose I'm safe from CV.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 4, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> So in other words, it would have been happening regardless? I personally wouldn't classify it as "necessary" work at the moment.


They have been putting cable TV in round my way.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 4, 2020)

It’s at these times I ask WWDIT

what would david Ike think


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2020)

The age of stupid. 








						Mast fire probe amid 5G coronavirus claims
					

There have been fires at masts in Birmingham, Liverpool and Melling in Merseyside.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2020)

The 5G / CV-19 myth seems to have been confected from the Huawei controversy ... how data security turns into health risks is an impressive leap - the link seems to be China ...


----------



## Anju (Apr 4, 2020)

This is a really good easy to understand article that addresses the 5G conspiracy stuff, explains how it started, how the science is misinterpreted and explains the difference between hazard and risk plus precision and accuracy, both of which have been used to misrepresent the facts. 

Unfortunately it's completely ineffective when shown to total idiots. Had an online exchange with someone pointing out that coronavirus has spread in countries that don't have 5G. Their response was to ask me to explain the patents. Apparently these people believe all viruses are man made. I asked for the patent numbers but just got called some names, including "infocontroller", then told to do some research. Responded by pointing out that I was just offering to do what they had suggested. Can only conclude that they had heard or read about these smoking gun patents online and taken it as gospel without any checking. There seem to be a worryingly large and growing number of them. 
How Worried Should You Be About the Health Risks of 5G?


----------



## Anju (Apr 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> The 5G / CV-19 myth seems to have been confected from the Huawei controversy ... how data security turns into health risks is an impressive leap - the link seems to be China ...



Seems to be the antivaxers getting together with the 5Gers. I think it originated well before the Huawei stuff but because these people are delusional idiots they are managing to twist their beliefs to fit the current situation.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2020)

Some of the shit floating around now is so insane, I wonder if it isn't concocted by trolls trying to see what they can get away with ...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 4, 2020)

People really are just a bunch of fucking dicks.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2020)

Anju said:


> Seems to be the antivaxers getting together with the 5Gers. I think it originated well before the Huawei stuff but because these people are delusional idiots they are managing to twist their beliefs to fit the current situation.


So, basically, what we're talking about here is cross-infection. The memetic equivalent of what almost certainly happened with this coronavirus.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2020)

I've posted it before, but the saddest case I know of is Dr. Katherine Horton - ex-CERN (no reason not to believe it) - whose main issue is "targeted individuals / microwave beam weapons - but she'll happily hang out with every other kind of nutter - not all of them paranoid schizophrenics with inadequate medication ...

EDIT :-

No videos posted for 3 months so can't know what she thinks of the virus...









						Leonard Pozner vs. James Fetzer - Dane County Case 2018CV003122
					

Wisconsin Circuit Court Access. Dane County Case Number 2018CV003122 Leonard Pozner vs. James Fetzer et al. Stamped Summons,




					jamesfetzer.org


----------



## gosub (Apr 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> No videos posted for 3 months so can't know what she thinks of the virus...





Maybe she can't get a mobile signal


----------



## mauvais (Apr 4, 2020)

I want to know whether all the nutters have forgotten the early days of ubiquitous mobile phones, back in the 2G era, where the public discourse was full of concern about whether they give you cancer or not (spoiler alert: not). Have they forgotten all that hype that came to nothing, or is it all part of a long-game conspiracy?


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> The 5G / CV-19 myth seems to have been confected from the Huawei controversy ... how data security turns into health risks is an impressive leap - the link seems to be China ...


But but but the virus could have come over in the equipment.


----------



## gosub (Apr 4, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> But but but the virus could have come over in the equipment.



Well stop licking it then.


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 4, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> But but but the virus could have come over in the equipment.


Well that's just silly isn't it. We need to look at the ACTUAL SCIENCE.


> Anti-5G critics based in the UK believe the virus likely began in a market in Wuhan and travelled here through transmission. But they're concerned the ultra-fast network currently operating in almost 100 locations around Britain could be helping it to spread more quickly. Activist Louise Thomas, based in Somerset, told Daily Star Online: "We can't say 5G has caused the coronavirus, but it might be exacerbating it."





> Tanja Rebel, another activist and philosophy lecturer at the Isle of Wight College, told us: "Many studies show that Electro-Magnetic Radiation (EMR) suppresses the immune system and that it helps viruses and bacteria thrive. So EMR and in particular 5G could act as an accelerator for the disease. We do not know for sure, but common sense and the precautionary principle decree that we urgently need a moratorium on the roll-out of 5G until we can show that it is safe."


(...)


> A 2011 study from Northeastern University in Boston indicated that some single-celled bacteria, such as E.coli, may communicate with each other using "radio waves". Very little is known about COVID-19, the novel coronavirus at the heart of the current pandemic, but research has shown that viruses "talk to each other" when making decisions about infecting a host.



Coronavirus: Activists in bizarre claim 5G could be acting as 'accelerator' for disease - Daily Star


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 4, 2020)

The Chinese are bringing out Covid 20 next year when the networks are up and running properly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2020)

Just seen this :-


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 4, 2020)

steveseagull said:


> Eating bat sarnies and pengolin soup may well do


You're using the wrong recipe.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 4, 2020)

Anju said:


> "infocontroller"


Actually that is  a compliment.


----------



## keybored (Apr 4, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> So is it a complete coincidence that masts/telecom boxes are going up whilst we are quarantined? I have seen several new ones being installed in different parts of SE London within the last week


What about all the ones that have been going up for years before the quarantine?


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Just seen this :-
> 
> View attachment 204923


No mention of TV or microwave ovens or walkie talkies or military radio or aircraft radio or radar etc etc etc


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2020)

Something shocking I just realised is that my 8 year old 3G phone will stop working next year


----------



## lefteri (Apr 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Just seen this :-
> 
> View attachment 204923




there's even a 'theory' that there was an epidemic in the early 19th century caused by the discovery of electricity, these 'electro-sensitive' types are proper loony


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Something shocking I just realised is that my 8 year old 3G phone will stop working next year


Just get a 7 year old 4G one.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 4, 2020)

I wish people would just fuck off with this 5G nonsense. My otherwise sane sister just sent me a text, asking what my thoughts were on the matter, as she'd heard so much bad stuff about it.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2020)

We should perhaps just isolate all these people together in a 5G-free environment so they're all safe from the virus and safely away from the rest of us


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 4, 2020)

lefteri said:


> there's even a 'theory' that there was an epidemic in the early 19th century caused by the discovery of electricity, these 'electro-sensitive' types are proper loony


Yet lightening had been around well before then.


----------



## steveseagull (Apr 5, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Something shocking I just realised is that my 8 year old 3G phone will stop working next year



Is there some plan to switch off 3G?


----------



## 2hats (Apr 5, 2020)

steveseagull said:


> Is there some plan to switch off 3G?


Likely the four UK carriers will sunset 3G by 2022/2023 though 2G will be supported until, perhaps, 2030.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> We should perhaps just isolate all these people together in a 5G-free environment so they're all safe from the virus and safely away from the rest of us



Oh! No! We don't want 'em down by us thangyewverimuch


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> We should perhaps just isolate all these people together in a 5G-free environment so they're all safe from the virus and safely away from the rest of us


Or just isolate them in a giant microwave and accidentally turn it on.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

The rise of the idiots continues









						Coronavirus: Tech firms summoned over 'crackpot' 5G conspiracies
					

Government will tell social media firms to take down posts more quickly after attacks on masts.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




With Facebook fuelling the stupidity: 



> Even on Friday, complaints to Facebook moderators about a group that appeared to encourage arson attacks on 5G masts received replies saying the page did "not violate our community standards" - although after the BBC contacted Facebook's press office it was taken down.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## gosub (Apr 5, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 205057


Did they wait for Orange to rebrand before they had any mobiles then?


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

This keeps coming up as 'proof' that 5G is unsafe (and recently, always as evidence of its rile in the virus spreading)









						We Have No Reason to Believe 5G Is Safe
					

The technology is coming, but contrary to what some people say , there could be health risks




					blogs.scientificamerican.com
				




But it's worth noting that the same publication ran this 









						Don’t Fall Prey to Scaremongering about 5G
					

Activists cite low-quality studies in arguing radio-frequency radiation is dangerous, but the weight of evidence shows no risk




					blogs.scientificamerican.com


----------



## 8ball (Apr 5, 2020)

How fast _is_ this 5G by the way?  I find 4G gives my home internet a good run for its money as it is.


----------



## gosub (Apr 5, 2020)

8ball said:


> How fast _is_ this 5G by the way?  I find 4G gives my home internet a good run for its money as it is.


100x faster than 4G in theory


----------



## 8ball (Apr 5, 2020)

gosub said:


> 100x faster than 4G in theory



So maybe 20x in practice.  Pretty impressive, though I can watch HD video fine on 4G so not sure what the main draw would be for me.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 6, 2020)

At least 20 UK phone masts vandalised over false 5G coronavirus claims
					

Industry body assures people in open letter there is no link between 5G and pandemic




					www.theguardian.com
				




These anti-5G cunts are annoying fuckwits at the best of times, but I think this crosses the line into something else. They're not just wasting their own money and poisoning their own bodies with their pseudomedical quackshit, they're actually committing sabotage at this point. All because they can't be fucking bothered to pick up a physics textbook and learn the difference between ionising and non-ionising radiation. Complete pieces of shit who deserve to get the book thrown at them when they get caught.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 6, 2020)

Total fuckwits, they need catching & time in prison.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

NoXion said:


> At least 20 UK phone masts vandalised over false 5G coronavirus claims
> 
> 
> Industry body assures people in open letter there is no link between 5G and pandemic
> ...



I blame David Icke - he’s chief promoter of this 5G/coronavirus tinfoilery.

He recently did an live interview with London Real which was watched by a worldwide audience of 8 million!


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

NoXion said:


> All because they can't be fucking bothered to pick up a physics textbook and learn the difference between ionising and non-ionising radiation.



<strokes beard at suggestion of simplistic distinction between the two...>


----------



## NoXion (Apr 6, 2020)

8ball said:


> <strokes beard at suggestion of simplistic distinction between the two...>


It's a spectrum, for sure. But the wavelengths used in telecommunications are at _the opposite end_ of the spectrum to the nasty ionising shit.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

NoXion said:


> It's a spectrum, for sure. But the wavelengths used in telecommunications are at _the opposite end_ of the spectrum to the nasty ionising shit.



Fair point.  Much closer in range to those crowd control weapons.


----------



## belboid (Apr 6, 2020)

While any connection to the virus is obvious bollocks and fuck the burner downers, I'm not really sure building 5G towers is actually vital at the moment.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 6, 2020)

Fock David Icke


----------



## NoXion (Apr 6, 2020)

8ball said:


> Fair point.  Much closer in range to those crowd control weapons.



So things like the power output of the source (which is gonna be considerable for a crowd-control weapon, unlike a small device of 1-5 watts like a mobile), and the distance between source and object don't matter at all? Even ELF waves will cook a person if one stands sufficiently close to a sufficiently powerful source, but each individual photon does not have the energy to damage DNA, which is how ionising radiation causes cancer. Absent that, thermal energy transfer is the only known mechanism for EM radiation to cause damage, which is how that weapon works.



belboid said:


> While any connection to the virus is obvious bollocks and fuck the burner downers, I'm not really sure building 5G towers is actually vital at the moment.



Do you really expect that the conspiracunts would have the technical know-how to tell the difference between a 5G and a non-5G tower? Fuck them all, they've long gone past the point where they can be granted any excuses.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

NoXion said:


> So things like the power output of the source (which is gonna be considerable for a crowd-control weapon, unlike a small device of 1-5 watts like a mobile), and the distance between source and object don't matter at all...
> <snip>



I really need a better way of signposting when I'm not being serious.


----------



## keybored (Apr 6, 2020)

8ball said:


> Fair point.  Much closer in range to those crowd control weapons.


Like water canon. They don't want you to know about those do they? Yet they literally PUMP that stuff into our homes and encourage us to drink it. Wake up.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

keybored said:


> Like water canon. They don't want you to know about those do they? Yet they literally PUMP that stuff into our homes and encourage us to drink it. Wake up.



If you pour it in your ear you can hear the Government spooks listening at the other end.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm going to merge this with the other 5G thread as it'll just end up duplicating posts.

*done with all-encompassing new title


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

Is there any anti-Chinese angle to any of this?


----------



## souljacker (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Is there any anti-Chinese angle to any of this?



Loads. Huawei are involved, the first 5G tests were in Wuhan, someone saw a Pangolin watching netflix in HD once. Usual bonkers lunacy.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Loads. Huawei are involved, the first 5G tests were in Wuhan, someone saw a Pangolin watching netflix in HD once. Usual bonkers lunacy.


So these people are 'striking a light for England's glory', then?
_Patriots._


----------



## souljacker (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> So these people are 'striking a light for England's glory', then?
> _Patriots._



Brings a tear to me eye. Beautiful British nutters.


----------



## steveseagull (Apr 6, 2020)

2hats said:


> Likely the four UK carriers will sunset 3G by 2022/2023 though 2G will be supported until, perhaps, 2030.




ah right, I guess 2g is staying for smart meters and alarm systems and the like


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

steveseagull said:


> ah right, I guess 2g is staying for smart meters and alarm systems and the like



There are quite a few random bits and pieces like medical systems that use 3G to support systems that will be around well after 2023 - wonder what will happen with those...

edit: I guess some niche carrier, or maybe just one of the main ones, will pick that up?


----------



## steveseagull (Apr 6, 2020)

8ball said:


> There are quite a few random bits and pieces like medical systems that use 3G to support systems that will be around well after 2023 - wonder what will happen with those...
> 
> edit: I guess some niche carrier, or maybe just one of the main ones, will pick that up?




Thing is a niche carrier will have to be responsible for an entire 3G network and equipment with little  income for it so I guess if they switch 3g off they will have to shunt the systems back to 2g or up to 5g


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

steveseagull said:


> Thing is a niche carrier will have to be responsible for an entire 3G network and equipment with little  income for it so I guess if they switch 3g off they will have to shunt the systems back to 2g or up to 5g



I think there will be a lot of devices out there that are 3G only.


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I blame David Icke - he’s chief promoter of this 5G/coronavirus tinfoilery.
> 
> He recently did an live interview with London Real which was watched by a worldwide audience of 8 million!



I did not know that he was promoting this. 
But also what the fuck is 'London Real' ? You seem to be very familiar with it but when I put it into google all i get is a load of david icke videos.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Is there any anti-Chinese angle to any of this?



That’s classified.

And you don’t have clearance.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> I did not know that he was promoting this.
> But also what the fuck is 'London Real' ? You seem to be very familiar with it but when I put it into google all i get is a load of david icke videos.



It’s an online interview channel, some American bloke - he’s interviews quite a few famous people - quite an eclectic mix.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> 'London Real' .... david icke



I can't quite link those two things ....


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> It’s an online interview channel, some American bloke - he’s interviews quite a few famous people - quite an eclectic mix.


oh i've found it now Marty.
"Our mission is to create a mass scale transformation of humanity into a fully empowered, conscious and cooperative species.". by promoting David Fucking Icke.
Sort yourself out, seriously.


----------



## zora (Apr 6, 2020)

I just did a FB live yoga class with a teacher I do not have any reason to believe is into conspiraloonery, and the next thing that came up and started playing was that very Icke interview. I was horrified, and despite me lunging towards the cancel button, it had actually started playing by the time I got to it! I actually felt quite violated. So god knows how many people's feed that's popping up in.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> oh i've found it now Marty.
> "Our mission is to create a mass scale transformation of humanity into a fully empowered, conscious and cooperative species.". by promoting David Fucking Icke.
> Sort yourself out, seriously.



Yeah, their website is a mixed bag, think they also do online yoga classes.

Anyway, their YouTube channel seems to be mostly interviews - I know they’ve had Chris Eubank on before.

Edit: just saw post above this


----------



## keybored (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> quite an eclectic mix


So, like Gilles Peterson with swivel-eyes lunatics and lizards?


----------



## rekil (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> oh i've found it now Marty.
> "Our mission is to create a mass scale transformation of humanity into a fully empowered, conscious and cooperative species.". by promoting David Fucking Icke.
> Sort yourself out, seriously.





Marty1 said:


> David Icke has some quite interesting content tbf.
> 
> Or is Icke a far right extremist too?


This piece of shit should've been gone long ago.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 6, 2020)

I love this story since it reverses the April Fool's idea. Now there is self made one.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Not be long before a Boris - 5G connection is made by a tinfoiler 😐


----------



## bimble (Apr 7, 2020)

youtube has taken down that David Icke 5g coronavirus video overnight and that 'eclectric mix' website that Marty introduced us to is raging about free speech all over twitter and driving all the traffic to their website to watch 'this important video'. It looks like that website is Icke's main access to the public now.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> youtube has taken down that David Icke 5g coronavirus video overnight and that 'eclectric mix' website that Marty introduced us to is raging about free speech all over twitter and driving all the traffic to their website to watch 'this important video'. It looks like that website is Icke's main access to the public now.


Be a shame if someone DDOSsed it...


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> youtube has taken down that David Icke 5g coronavirus video overnight and that 'eclectric mix' website that Marty introduced us to is raging about free speech all over twitter and driving all the traffic to their website to watch 'this important video'. It looks like that website is Icke's main access to the public now.


Icke has his own site and forum as well as a facebook page. That copy of the video may have been taken down by Youtube but the game of whack-a-mole as it's uploaded to other YouTube channels has already begun. And it's available elsewhere as are his other videos on the same subject. No such thing as bad publicity.

Icke's site :


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2020)

An urban repost: 









						Coronavirus, 5G, anti-mask and other conspiracy theories – an essential read for rebutting social media madness
					

With cell towers  serving hospitals being set alight and Facebook feeds overflowing with a relentless stream of unhinged coronavirus conspiracy theories, we thought it would be an appropriate time …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> It’s an online interview channel, some American bloke - he’s interviews quite a few famous people - quite an eclectic mix.


Have you always been this gullible?


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 7, 2020)

Coronavirus: YouTube tightens rules after David Icke 5G interview - BBC News

The latest video does now seem to have disappeared from YouTube although this isn't just thanks to YouTube itself taking action.






London Real clearly prefer that traffic goes to their own website, which, unlike their YouTube channel, is still hosting it. 

Vimeo have also taken it down and Icke is using these removals to shill it hard on Twitter, Gab, Facebook etc.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Have you always been this gullible?


He's a delivery driver for Amazon, who supports Johnson and Trump. What do you think?


----------



## bimble (Apr 7, 2020)

That’s good news belatedly , suppose it will flatten the curve of the spread of his shitty ideas.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Does Apple have a 5G iPhone out yet?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Does Apple have a 5G iPhone out yet?


you could have googled rather than type that post, would have been less letters for you


----------



## [62] (Apr 7, 2020)

Mate in Plymouth spotted this highly persuasive poster today. Love the emojis.


----------



## keybored (Apr 7, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Be a shame if someone DDOSsed it...


Shame Cloudflare aren't more selective about their clientele.


----------



## bimble (Apr 7, 2020)

Fact that believers of this ‘theory’ seem to have no issue with David Icke as their source of info is .. I don’t even know if it’s depressing or in a way quite positive, like there are a set number of loons in the world. ?


----------



## keybored (Apr 7, 2020)

[62] said:


> Mate in Plymouth spotted this highly persuasive poster today. Love the emojis.View attachment 205409


Oh look, it's a grift.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 7, 2020)

ddraig said:


> you could have googled rather than type that post, would have been less letters for you



A yes or no would suffice.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> A yes or no would suffice.



Not yet. They are rarely on the bleeding edge.


----------



## Anju (Apr 7, 2020)

keybored said:


> Oh look, it's a grift.
> View attachment 205413


At last a worthy fraud.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 7, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Not yet. They are rarely on the bleeding edge.



I’ll probably get an updated iPhone in about a year so I’m guessing 5G will be well under way by then.


----------



## Anju (Apr 7, 2020)

Not sure if I could be prosecuted for any resulting deaths but I have a plan to halt the spread of this.

WARNING!!!!. Do not post the truth about 5G the government is making a list of enemies and they will use us for target test of the new virus what is worse than this one. They have tested on bats and dolphin. already and it kills 87%. Only way to stay safe is to tape a plastic bag over your head. You will feel discomfort at first and feel panic but its only your body reacting when the bag stops the nanowaves.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I’ll probably get an updated iPhone in about a year so I’m guessing 5G will be well under way by then.



DO NOT UPGRADE, 5G WILL KILL YOU!


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> DO NOT UPGRADE, 5G WILL KILL YOU!



I’ll just wait till 6G then


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> A yes or no would suffice.


so you want someone else to google it for you then! lazy


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2020)

[62] said:


> Mate in Plymouth spotted this highly persuasive poster today. Love the emojis.View attachment 205409


Of course their shit Facebook site is still up and it's full of the same 9/11/psyops fucking idiots babbling stupid, ignorant, dangerous shit at each other and Facebook is letting it all happen.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 8, 2020)

Not sure that would go with the rest of my clothes so I'll just have to run the risk I guess.


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2020)

I love this sort of thing. Proper attempt to trace the roots & spread of the conspiracy as it evolved across the internet:









						How the 5G coronavirus conspiracy theory tore through the internet
					

From an interview with an obscure Belgian doctor to apparent arson attacks in the UK, the conspiracy theory that 5G is somehow linked to the coronavirus pandemic has spread unlike any other




					www.wired.co.uk


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> I love this sort of thing. Proper attempt to trace the roots & spread of the conspiracy as it evolved across the internet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for the link. The Russia Today stuff is interesting, although obviously they are only exploiting the issue not creating it, as some loons would doubtless argue.  

There is a certain irony that conspiraloon opposition to 5G should be attacking part of the technical infrastructure which amongst many other things facilitates this bollocks 'going viral'. Overwhelmingly conspiraloon nonsense spreads through social media and the amplification mechanisms built into that, and to the extent it does 'go mainstream' it's where traditional media picks up on that in order to exploit it, 'explain' it or 'denounce' it.

A couple of pages back I quoted from a Daily Star article, which has now been 'updated' a couple times to 'clarify' that what it was reporting had no scientific basis. The Reach tabloids (Mirror, Star, Express) all have specific 'Weird News' categories. I started counting how many 'weird' stories the Express has run online about how the pandemic had been predicted or prophesied. I gave up when I got to fifty (50). These stories play on the same 'just saying' 'ambiguity' towards their subject matter that Forteanism always did.

Then there's the crossover with celebrity culture and the 'wacky shit' celebrities say or do. I myself feel an overwhelming compulsion at this point to insert an entirely irrelevant picture of Amanda "tweeted once about 5G' Holden.







Personally I think the most dangerous aspect of this crap is less the 5G angle as such than the way it is merging with  anti-vaxxer bollocks. That Wired article mentions Bill Gates but is notably vague about what he has to do with things. It's because he is the anti-vaxxers George Soros.

QAnon Supporters, Anti-Vaxxers Spread A Hoax Bill Gates Created Coronavirus - Buzzfeed (January).
Bill Gates trends in South Africa after coronavirus anti-vaxxer conspiracy theory goes viral - Medium (last week)











Gates' announcement this week that his foundation intends to spend billions researching a Coronavirus vaccine will be adding fuel to the 'Resistance' to vaccination. 

David Icke is one of those 'joining these dots' together which is what makes his most recent shit different to the pure anti-5G stuff he started promoting last year. From his twitter account today :


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2020)

brilliant, cheers Lurdan


----------



## bimble (Apr 9, 2020)

Christ. Some tv channel called London Live which looks like a normal broadcaster is touting an interview with Icke on his ‘theory’ to be on telly today. Full on vaccines are fascism crap. How is that even happening,


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2020)

bimble said:


> Christ. Some tv channel called London Live which looks like a normal broadcaster is touting an interview with Icke on his ‘theory’ to be on telly today. Full on vaccines are fascism crap. How is that even happening,



Fucking hell.   

London Live is owned by that Russian guy that owns the Evening Standard.


----------



## bimble (Apr 9, 2020)

just sat and looked at this tweet for a few seconds watching the number of likes and shares spin upwards. Why is he even not banned from Twitter ffs. 



I mean millions of people believing that Jewish lizards are behind this is one thing but telling everyone to refuse any vaccine that gets discovered is something else.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 9, 2020)

bimble said:


> just sat and looked at this tweet for a few seconds watching the number of likes and shares spin upwards. Why is he even not banned from Twitter ffs.
> 
> View attachment 205626
> 
> I mean millions of people believing that Jewish lizards are behind this is one thing but telling everyone to refuse any vaccine that gets discovered is something else.


How many are watching it to laugh at the lunatic?


----------



## rekil (Apr 9, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> How many are watching it to laugh at the lunatic?


You'll get people, schoolboys and stoners probably, who believe they're too clever to fall for loon nonsense and will tell themselves they're watching for lols but come away thinking there's something in it that warrants more 'research' (on youtube).


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 9, 2020)

London Real are evidently supplying a weekly interview programme to the London Live channel on Freeview. Last night it was their interview with Icke (the same one YouTube booted off). A repeat is scheduled for Sunday night/Monday morning at 12.20am. Ofcom might well be interested.

London Real produce and syndicate programming about a variety of subjects mostly from an aspirational/entrepreneurship perspective. Next weeks interview on London Live is with Bollywood superstar Priyanka Chopra. 

However that 'aspirational/entrepreneurship' approach readily slides towards woo and nonsense. They've featured a number of people with 'different viewpoints' from George Galloway to Graham Hancock. Icke has been interviewed before about 9/11.

And they seem to have leapt onto the Coronavirus bandwagon. On their website there are a number of programmes  with 'alternative' perspectives about it. I started watching one with Dr Bruce Lipton  'bestselling author of The Biology of Belief' but after the third time he repeated it's just a bad flu I developed some rather unpleasant symptoms of my own and had to turn it off.


----------



## bimble (Apr 9, 2020)

That was quick.








						London Live prompts inquiry after showing virus conspiracy theories
					

Local TV station showed clips of David Icke claiming coronavirus was part of plot by governments




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

bimble said:


> That was quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shitty fucking station anyway with a microscopic share of the market.


----------



## bimble (Apr 9, 2020)

Whoever made the decision to broadcast him i hope it turns out a really expensive misjudgement but yeah, its miniscule in reach compared to the online version.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2020)

bimble said:


> That was quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was one of those 19 complaints to OFCOM.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 9, 2020)

Don't think I'll be meeting the person again who sent me the link to Icke's video asking what I thought of it. I'd prefer to survive this shitstorm if I can


----------



## gosub (Apr 9, 2020)

bimble said:


> just sat and looked at this tweet for a few seconds watching the number of likes and shares spin upwards. Why is he even not banned from Twitter ffs.
> 
> View attachment 205626
> 
> I mean millions of people believing that Jewish lizards are behind this is one thing but telling everyone to refuse any vaccine that gets discovered is something else.


1 to 5 fuck me fuckwittery is more contagous than covid


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't need any *actual evidence* that there's no link between 5G and Covid-19 

The fact that 97.6%** of the people believing/spreading the "link" are fuckwitted conspiraloon twazzocks is evidence enough for me 

**Made up but highly plausibl;e statistic


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 9, 2020)

Evidence for my post above  :
That notorious charlatan and struck-off "Doctor",  anti-vaxx loon Andrew Wakefield (  ), gets a passing mention in the excellent Wired article linked to by @bimble above


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 10, 2020)

So sad.

Facebook removes David Icke coronavirus-5G conspiracy video - ITV News


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> So sad.
> 
> Facebook removes David Icke coronavirus-5G conspiracy video - ITV News


What's sad? That they've removed this poisonous twats dangerous anti-vax drivel? That they're trying to stop this deluded moron encouraging people to burn down cell towers and potentially endanger people's lives?

And since when does a million views mean much? Some cuddly kitten videos get shitload more.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2020)

Sarcasm I think!


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Sarcasm I think!


I hope so - in which case apols, Lurdan . I've had so many normally rational people start spouting this shit on facebook now I'm not very good at spotting sarcasm any more.


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 10, 2020)

editor said:


> I hope so - in which case apols, Lurdan . I've had so many normally rational people start spouting this shit on facebook now I'm not very good at spotting sarcasm any more.


Sarcasm was intended. I should have made that clearer.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 10, 2020)

My son says "wait for the conspiracy theories when they go straight from 7G to 10G"


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 10, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Sarcasm was intended. I should have sadly made that clearer.



fyp


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 10, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> So sad.
> 
> Facebook removes David Icke coronavirus-5G conspiracy video - ITV News


Why hasn't this dickhead been sectioned?


----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 10, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Facebook removes David Icke coronavirus-5G conspiracy video - ITV News



I haven't had any response about the ones I reported a few days ago here: https://www.facebook .com/LondonReal and they all seem to be still there.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Why hasn't this dickhead been sectioned?


Personality disorders aren't generally regarded as treatable.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 10, 2020)

I’ve been very active this past few days on social media trying to counter this spread. People who i never would’ve expected in a million years posting it too which is worrying.

Have also seen twats complain about not being able to use sun beds in one post then share how radiation from 5G is dangerous in another post.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 10, 2020)

a conspiracy minded facebook friend of mine has put this up. 

is there good debunking of this twat and his nonsense?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 10, 2020)

Have you now de-friended?


----------



## kenny g (Apr 10, 2020)

{[|5G+Vaccines=Coronavirus|]}!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenny g (Apr 10, 2020)

kenny g said:


> {[|5G+Vaccines=Coronavirus|]}!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




!!! 

This is all mad.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2020)

kenny g said:


> View attachment 205838
> 
> !!!
> 
> This is all mad.


It's a shame that the latest SARS virus to escape the wild didn't target stupidity. Mind you, then they WOULD have cause to be conspiranoid!


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> a conspiracy minded facebook friend of mine has put this up.
> 
> is there good debunking of this twat and his nonsense?
> View attachment 205835


You could start by checking who this 'Dr' is and what his qualifications are.


----------



## Yata (Apr 10, 2020)

its worse than the mailonline comment section these days. even when you delete people it somehow finds a way in and then people you never thought were so stupid start with it and i thats why i deleted facebook


----------



## Anju (Apr 10, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> a conspiracy minded facebook friend of mine has put this up.
> 
> is there good debunking of this twat and his nonsense?
> View attachment 205835



Seems to be using his neuroscience background to peddle a healthy lifestyle brand. Uses bits and pieces of other disciplines to support his theory but doesn't appear to understand them. Basically says lots of complicated science stuff that people don't understand but choose to believe, most likely because not understanding it means it's real research and must be true. 

He thinks that the type of light people are exposed to while eating is more important than what you eat, so eating carbohydrates under sunlight won't make you put on weight but under blue light they will. Advocates getting lots of sun, which seems totally at odds with the fear of 5G radiation. 

Seems to have lots of followers who cite feeling better after changing diet to more heathy foods and then believe everything else he says is true, as if eating more fish making you healthier is a revelation.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 10, 2020)

Anju said:


> He thinks that the type of light people are exposed to while eating is more important than what you eat, so eating carbohydrates under sunlight won't make you put on weight but under blue light they will. Advocates getting lots of sun, which seems totally at odds with the fear of 5G radiation.



I've often felt that the importance of a colour balance in what we eat is understated. Blues and yellows are just as important as greens.


----------



## Anju (Apr 10, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I've often felt that the importance of a colour balance in what we eat is understated. Blues and yellows are just as important as greens.



That's why I try to eat at least one bag of M&Ms or Skittles a day.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes browns too I forgot browns.


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Why hasn't this dickhead been sectioned?





existentialist said:


> Personality disorders aren't generally regarded as treatable.


Don't think he's unwell, way too charitable, think it's far more likely that he's a grifter same as alex jones. People pay a lot of money to go see him rant for ten hours at stretch.

eta just went to the shop on his website and just like Jones he is selling 'supplements' (£29 a pop).


----------



## kenny g (Apr 10, 2020)

It would be very difficult for him to come down from the tower of shite he has created. In the same way a long fraud creates a situation where the victim doesn't want to face the fact they have lost £1000 so ends up investing £10000 so a man like Ike doesn't want to face the reality that he has spent over 20 years talking shite. It all started when he claimed he was jesus. He is in a corner where his ego is stroked, the money comes in and he can research bollocks before regurgitating it to a welcoming audience. A village soothsayer for our times. The tragedy is we haven't built any kind of as powerful an alternative.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2020)

bimble said:


> Don't think he's unwell, way too charitable, think it's far more likely that he's a grifter same as alex jones. People pay a lot of money to go see him rant for ten hours at stretch.
> 
> eta just went to the shop on his website and just like Jones he is selling 'supplements' (£29 a pop).


Or perhaps a bit of both. If I recall when all this began, he seemed to have some kind of "episode", so it could just be that he's harnessed his strange world view into a money-making enterprise. He came in for a lot of ridicule about it, which makes me wonder if someone who was doing this in cold blood would have willingly put themselves through it.

Or, yeah, it could just be cynical exploitation. Either way, he's a bloody liability, and it's a shame he can't be held liable for the actions of his followers.

ETA: And his own actions, or at least incitement.


----------



## phillm (Apr 10, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Why hasn't this dickhead been sectioned?


Tbf many good people believe a man came back from the dead and continues to live in 'the sky' forever whereas all he is requiring you to believe in this instance is a form of electromagnetic radiation might be harmful to your health and part of a wider masterplan to manipulate you for nefarious ends. Oh and buy a quids worth of useless vitamins for 30 quid. Bad most probably mad no.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2020)

phillm said:


> Tbf many good people believe a man came back from the dead and continues to live in 'the sky' forever whereas all he is requiring you to believe in this instance is a form of electromagnetic radiation might be harmful to your health and part of a wider masterplan to manipulate you for nefarious ends.


The bloke who runs one of the local Labour party Facebook groups twice started a thread around a video of some twat driving around town with a field strength meter and wouldn't take no for an answer ... when pressed, he owned up to being a "professional" homeopath ...

It was difficult to find the energy to discuss the subject further after that ...


----------



## phillm (Apr 10, 2020)

Didn't Jazzz go to the Bilderberg in Watford festival way back where Icke was playing the Illuminati Pyramid Stage or summat ...? George Osborne and Ed Balls were getting their Lizard initiations back then. There was probably a virus working group fleshing out a paper with virgins for future implementation.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 10, 2020)

phillm said:


> Didn't Jazzz go to the Bilderberg in Watford festival way back where Icke was playing the Illuminati Pyramid Stage or summat ...? George Osborne and Ed Balls were getting their Lizard initiations back then. There was probably a virus working group fleshing out a paper with virgins for future implementation.




When topics like this come up I really miss the input of Dr Jazzz. The site is the poorer without him.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2020)

kenny g said:


> When topics like this come up I really miss the input of Dr Jazzz. The site is the poorer without him.


It was alright when he was being off-the-wall and quaint. It wasn't quite so great when he was ripping into people for daring to challenge his sometimes potentially lethal advice.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 10, 2020)

existentialist said:


> It was alright when he was being off-the-wall and quaint. It wasn't quite so great when he was ripping into people for daring to challenge his sometimes potentially lethal advice.



and what do you have against colloidial silver???


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2020)

two sheds said:


> and what do you have against colloidial silver???


Well, TBF, the one that jumped the shark for me was the suggestion that we should all wire ourselves up to the earth pin in a mains socket...

And wasn't there some bleach/peroxide nonsense, as well?

He'd have had a fucking field day with Covid-19.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 10, 2020)

existentialist said:


> It was alright when he was being off-the-wall and quaint. It wasn't quite so great when he was ripping into people for daring to challenge his sometimes potentially lethal advice.



He was really anti-vaxx as well, as I recall 

And on various occasions linked to sites linking to "Dr." Andrew Wakefield as a supposedly reputable source  -- even after that charlatan had been struck off in the UK.


----------



## phillm (Apr 10, 2020)

I have spent countless hours trawling through historic threads watching him Millwall stylee taking on all comers with his seemingly plausible bullshit for petty amusement. I've donated to the server fund (twice!) in recognition of the worth of this place. Along with Stanley Edwards (RIP) they were your loons. And what loons they were.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 10, 2020)

This article says YouTube are putting Icke’s channel under review - they’ll probably end up deleting it no doubt which will probably give Icke even more publicity.

Pretty sure Joe Rogan’s most watched podcasts/interviews are with Alex Jones who Icke shares the same genre with fwiu.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




Wonder if 5G phone sales will be affected by all this bad publicity when they roll out?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2020)

phillm said:


> I have spent countless hours trawling through historic threads watching him Millwall stylee taking on all comers with his seemingly plausible bullshit for petty amusement. I've donated to the server fund (twice!) in recognition of the worth of this place. Along with Stanley Edwards (RIP) they were your loons. And what loons they were.


Blimey I just went off to remind myself of past interactions and went down a rabbithole of a guy he was defending - poor messed-up sod - I doubt we could have helped him even if he wasn't a "truther" ...


----------



## kenny g (Apr 10, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> He was really anti-vaxx as well, as I recall
> 
> And on various occasions linked to sites linking to "Dr." Andrew Wakefield as a supposedly reputable source  -- even after that charlatan had been struck off in the UK.


It all has come flooding back now. Also the immense cut and pastes.


----------



## gosub (Apr 10, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> The bloke who runs one of the local Labour party Facebook groups twice started a thread around a video of some twat driving around town with a field strength meter and wouldn't take no for an answer ... when pressed, he owned up to being a "professional" homeopath ...
> 
> It was difficult to find the energy to discuss the subject further after that ...



If he's a homeopath why does he need a strength meter,? Surely to him, dose is irreverent


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2020)

gosub said:


> If he's a homeopath why does he need a strength meter,? Surely to him, dose is irreverent


Given the vast range of diseases they claim 5G causes, a really teeny dose should cure anything - and it's super- dilute compared to the sun for instance.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 11, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Wonder if 5G phone sales will be affected by all this bad publicity when they roll out?


Might be worth getting a 5G phone to ward the nutters off.


----------



## gosub (Apr 11, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Might be worth getting a 5G phone to ward the nutters off.



But the only real use for 5G is for those people that go to events to pretend to be a cameraman.  Not as dangerous but annoying


----------



## phillm (Apr 11, 2020)

I worry if you spend too long studying the nutters who are dissing 5G you can become infected too. Probably these rabbit holes are best avoided...


----------



## NoXion (Apr 11, 2020)

phillm said:


> I worry if you spend too long studying the nutters who are dissing 5G you can become infected too. Probably these rabbit holes are best avoided...



Batshittery is an interest of mine, but I feel no need to read an awful lot of it. The people who believe that kind of shit are always copying each other anyway, so it gets boring even if the stench of batshit doesn't hang around one's brain. I just catch the highlights.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 11, 2020)

Paedo 5G lizard scum destroying Britain with sick fake virus lockdown. They knew wetherspoons were onto something and that's what started all this.


----------



## bimble (Apr 13, 2020)

Daytime tv waking up the sheeple too now. Ffs.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 13, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> a conspiracy minded facebook friend of mine has put this up.
> 
> is there good debunking of this twat and his nonsense?
> View attachment 205835


Issues of safety and privacy regarding IoT (which 5G is meant to support and expand) IMO _are_ the biggest dangers of 5G, which makes it even worse that they get lumped in with loon theories.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2020)

Stupid, stupid arseholes









						39 BT engineers attacked over 5G conspiracy
					

The company's chief executive spoke out about the problem to try and protect his staff and prevent the 'misinformation'.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## elbows (Apr 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> Daytime tv waking up the sheeple too now. Ffs.



His comments have rather unsurprisingly gone down badly.









						Coronavirus: Eamonn Holmes under fire over 5G comments
					

The This Morning host cast doubt on media outlets who debunk the myth that 5G causes coronavirus.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 13, 2020)

I read this in The Graun today about 5G conspiracy theories -- the article isn't just about Facebook (supposedly) cracking down on their spread ...
Facebook acts to halt far-right groups linkng Covid-19 to 5G
I'm not really aware of this poll, but it's referenced in the article :



			
				Ben Quinn said:
			
		

> *Almost a third of British people say they can’t rule out a link between coronavirus and 5G*, according to new polling revealing the extent of the baseless conspiracy theory.
> 
> Some 8% believe there is a link, while 19% are unsure, according to the survey of 2,032 adults by the polling firm Focaldata.



It's highly tempting just to dismiss them as thick as a brush  , but is that (bolded) figure more a reflection of how much these 5G stories are getting traction online??


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 13, 2020)

elbows said:


> His comments have *rather unsurprisingly gone down badly*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite rightly so -- he's a total arsehole for saying that 
I never watch the ITV breakfast show anyway, but you can be sure as hell I'm not going to start now, with that total fuckwit's presenting it


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2020)

They're not saying that coronavirus is transmitted by 5G though are they? They're saying that 5G can damage the immune system so that you catch it.




oops


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 13, 2020)

two sheds said:


> They're not saying that coronavirus is transmitted by 5G though are they? They're saying that 5G can damage the immune system so that you catch it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 206593
> ...


It's not a consistent thing but certainly some people are going for the immune system line, yeah. IMO that is the more likely to be persistent, appealing as it does to a generalised fear that modern life is unnatural and bad for you, but which is both hard to argue specifics on and also has a kernel of truth, even if any specifics being talked about are bollocks (and actively counterproductive to addressing any real issues).

The same sort of issues come up with conspiracy theories that appeal to a generalised fear that the government and corporations lie to you for their own interests, which they do.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 13, 2020)

Many of the same folk will happily jump on a flight and not have a scooby about the radiation dose they are receiving as a shower of alpha particles, neutrons, electrons, protons, muons, pions and assorted heavy nuclei zip through and ricochet off the cells of their organs.


----------



## gosub (Apr 14, 2020)

2hats said:


> Many of the same folk will happily jump on a flight and not have a scooby about the radiation dose they are receiving as a shower of alpha particles, neutrons, electrons, protons, muons, pions and assorted heavy nuclei zip through and ricochet off the cells of their organs.



You included.  You ain't going to dosed in alpha radiation going flying.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 14, 2020)

gosub said:


> You included.  You ain't going to dosed in alpha radiation going flying.


Wrong. Try again. You can't get away from alpha in the cabin any more than you can on the ground. Granted, it's a trivial part of the dose in the air and is difficult, if not impractical to measure, so largely ignored in research studies. Baryonic sources from the secondary hadronic cascade dominate. I did omit gamma and X though; also contributing and significantly so briefly at times from transient sources.

But this is a digression away from non-ionising radiation.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 14, 2020)

Neutrinos.  
Everywhere.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> They're not saying that coronavirus is transmitted by 5G though are they?


Some of the more unhinged theories are saying that.



> But one thing that it’s important to realise is that there isn’t one single “5G conspiracy theory”. Instead, there are multiple theories, which sometimes overlap, but can also contradict each other. Look at some of the larger anti-5G groups on Facebook, and you can find these claims sitting alongside each other: that the virus is the real cause of the disease, but 5G is making it worse, that the virus is not the cause of the disease and all the symptoms are actually caused by 5G, and that there is no disease at all, and the outbreak is a gigantic hoax to enable the government to install 5G under the cover of lockdown.





> The other main theory is that Covid-19 symptoms were actually “mass injury” from 5G. Some pushing this theory also deny basic medical facts, in claiming that you can’t “catch a virus”. There are, of course, multiple respiratory illnesses spread by coughs and sneezes, that are caused by viruses.











						Here’s where those 5G and coronavirus conspiracy theories came from - Full Fact
					

Conspiracy theorists have been peddling 5G myths for a while now, we’ve only just started to listen.




					fullfact.org


----------



## 8ball (Apr 14, 2020)

elbows said:


> His comments have rather unsurprisingly gone down badly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't even tell what the fuck he was trying to say.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2020)

8ball said:


> I couldn't even tell what the fuck he was trying to say.


"I'm a stupid, ignorant twat" comes close.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 14, 2020)

editor said:


> "I'm a stupid, ignorant twat" comes close.



He's said as much on numerous previous occasions.  Usually more coherently.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 14, 2020)

I have yet to see even one of these fuckwits put forward a single remotely plausible mechanism of action through which this dastardly 5G is supposed to be hurting people. Aside from psychosomatic effects from people buying into this "electrosmog" nonsense, that is.


----------



## prunus (Apr 14, 2020)

8ball said:


> Neutrinos.
> Everywhere.



Fahsans of ‘em!


----------



## 2hats (Apr 14, 2020)

8ball said:


> Neutrinos.
> Everywhere.


Indeed. But about as close as you can get to a non-ionising biohazard as is possible.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 14, 2020)

2hats said:


> Wrong. Try again. You can't get away from alpha in the cabin any more than you can on the ground.


I thought alpha radiation could be stopped by a sheet of paper?
Types of Ionizing Radiation


----------



## 2hats (Apr 14, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> I thought alpha radiation could be stopped by a sheet of paper?
> Types of Ionizing Radiation


Yes it can. But it is all around and inside you.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 14, 2020)

elbows said:


> His comments have rather unsurprisingly gone down badly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OFCOM is on the case.



> Ofcom, the U.K.’s media regulator, is looking into a popular morning TV show after its presenter made comments about baseless conspiracy theories which link the coronavirus outbreak to 5G technology.
> 
> The watchdog said it received 419 complaints from viewers after TV presenter Eamonn Holmes said the media shouldn’t dismiss claims that 5G is spreading Covid-19 — despite the fact that such rumors have been widely debunked by scientists and public health authorities.











						UK TV watchdog 'assessing' popular daytime show over comments on 5G-coronavirus conspiracy theories
					

Ofcom is looking into a popular morning show after its presenter made comments about baseless conspiracy theories linking Covid-19 to 5G.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 14, 2020)

editor said:


> You could start by checking who this 'Dr' is and what his qualifications are.



Dr Woo


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2020)

Stupid, stupid, stupid twats 



> A mobile phone mast serving the emergency NHS Nightingale hospital in Birmingham is one of the latest targeted by arsonists who wrongly believe 5G technology is linked to the spread of coronavirus.
> 
> Nick Jeffery, the chief executive of Vodafone UK, revealed that a mast providing connectivity to the hospital was attacked over the weekend – bringing the total to more than 40 nationwide.
> 
> ...











						Arsonists attack phone mast serving NHS Nightingale hospital
					

Vodafone boss hits out at ‘deluded’ 5G conspiracy theorists after incident in Birmingham




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## mao (Apr 14, 2020)

Apologies, double post (deleted)


----------



## agricola (Apr 14, 2020)

I really do not understand why swathes of social media haven't just been switched off during this crisis.  

Yes, the local help groups are good but you could surely organize them by some other means than politically connected platforms that were already in many places sewer-like even before this happened.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 14, 2020)

editor said:


> Stupid, stupid, stupid twats
> 
> 
> > In many cases, mobile networks say, the sites attacked do not yet have 5G technology installed.
> ...


Saw something the other day where the dickheads had set fire to a landline pole.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 14, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Saw something the other day where the dickheads had set fire to a landline pole.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 15, 2020)

agricola said:


> I really do not understand why swathes of social media haven't just been switched off during this crisis.
> 
> Yes, the local help groups are good but you could surely organize them by some other means than politically connected platforms that were already in many places sewer-like even before this happened.



I dunno if this makes me a fascist or whatever but I'm increasingly thinking that social media needs to go, if not the entire internet. We can switch it back on in a couple of generations if and when people are able to demonstrate a basic standard of critical thinking. 

So I suppose my solution to people burning a few bits of communication infrastructure is to burn all of it. But you know, for clever reasons not stupid reasons.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 15, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I dunno if this makes me a fascist or whatever but I'm increasingly thinking that social media needs to go, if not the entire internet.


Really? That's like punishing a whole class because of one naughty kid. 

Social media is more important than ever for keeping in touch with friends, and getting news from non mainstream media outlets.


----------



## bimble (Apr 15, 2020)

Is this happening in other counties too (the burning of phone masts and attacking of workers)?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 15, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I dunno if this makes me a fascist or whatever but I'm increasingly thinking that social media needs to go...



Bellends the likes of Icke & Holmes need to go first. I’m also of the thinking that when fb pulled the formers video from their platform, it’s made the situation worse, as the first thing these tin foil hatters shout is it must be true it’s been censored. Leave the shite there for full on fuckin ridicule.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 15, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Bellends the likes of Icke & Holmes need to go first. I’m also of the thinking that when fb pulled the formers video from their platform, it’s made the situation worse, as the first thing these tin foil hatters shout is it must be true it’s been censored. Leave the shite there for full on fuckin ridicule.


Or stick a big fuck off disclaimer across the bottom of the video...


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Or stick a big fuck off disclaimer across the bottom of the video...



That might work in similar way the big disclaimers on cigarette packets work.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> Is this happening in other counties too (the burning of phone masts and attacking of workers)?



The conspiratwat brainworm is unfortunately ominpresent in the Western world, although it appears to be less common in east Asia, and positively virulent in north America. I've only heard of these acts of sabotage in a time of crisis (hope the fuckers responsible get the maximum) occurring in the US and the UK, so perhaps other countries are having better luck with these absolute fuckwits.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 15, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> That might work in similar way the big disclaimers on cigarette packets work.


The trouble with the disclaimers on fag packets is that most of the people who see them are already addicted, and in a position to want to discount them. These videos on YouTube, et al, are the recruiting sergeant for the idiotic conspiracy theories, and at least some of those viewing them will not yet have been infected with the ideas.

It would not be impossible for, say, YouTube to put together a fact check video, and then liberally plaster the conspiranoid content with links to the kosher one...and, of course, they're also in a position to monitor effectiveness via click-throughs and so on.

I'm not sure why you're quite so keen to pour cold water on suggestions to address the problem while coming up with no ideas of your own?


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> The trouble with the disclaimers on fag packets is that most of the people who see them are already addicted, and in a position to want to discount them. These videos on YouTube, et al, are the recruiting sergeant for the idiotic conspiracy theories, and at least some of those viewing them will not yet have been infected with the ideas.
> 
> It would not be impossible for, say, YouTube to put together a fact check video, and then liberally plaster the conspiranoid content with links to the kosher one...and, of course, they're also in a position to monitor effectiveness via click-throughs and so on.
> 
> I'm not sure why you're quite so keen to pour cold water on suggestions to address the problem while coming up with no ideas of your own?



Im not pouring cold water on anything and - YT videos do come with disclaimers of a sort on these types of tinfoiler videos - usually a link to Wikipedia.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Really? That's like punishing a whole class because of one naughty kid.
> 
> Social media is more important than ever for keeping in touch with friends, and getting news from non mainstream media outlets.


Agreed but it's completely out of control.


----------



## bimble (Apr 15, 2020)

NoXion said:


> The conspiratwat brainworm is unfortunately ominpresent in the Western world, although it appears to be less common in east Asia, and positively virulent in north America. I've only heard of these acts of sabotage in a time of crisis (hope the fuckers responsible get the maximum) occurring in the US and the UK, so perhaps other countries are having better luck with these absolute fuckwits.


Does that make it more likely (as in this article) that it’s not spread ‘organically’ but been to some extent a targeted campaign?
I have no idea maybe we and the Americans just more susceptible to this stuff than others are.









						5G coronavirus conspiracy theory driven by coordinated effort
					

Earlier this year, as COVID-19 began to spread, fringe groups began claiming the virus was linked to 5G technology.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## keybored (Apr 15, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Social media is more important than ever for keeping in touch with friends, *and getting news from non mainstream media outlets*


This is exactly why people are burning cell towers though. Agree with the first part. Facebook would be a lot less of a shitshow if it was personal profiles only with no pages and groups.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> Does that make it more likely (as in this article) that it’s not spread ‘organically’ but been to some extent a targeted campaign?
> I have no idea maybe we and the Americans just more susceptible to this stuff than others are.
> 
> 
> ...



While I certainly wouldn't exclude the possibility that various interests are attempting to harness this phenomenon for their own purposes, I think the differences largely come down to culture and politics. There's been a particularly paranoid strain in US politics for a good few decades now, if not longer, and I think other English-speaking countries are catching the fallout from that.


----------



## LDC (Apr 15, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Social media is more important than ever for keeping in touch with friends, and getting news from non mainstream media outlets.



Fucking hell I trust the BBC and others more than 99% of the shit on FB etc. At least I know where their biases and blindspots are and can work or think round them.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 15, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fucking hell I trust the BBC and others more than 99% of the shit on FB etc. At least I know where their biases and blindspots are and can work or think round them.


You must be following the wrong people.
Novara Media, Double Down News, Another Angry Voice, Evolve Politics, for example. Plus many  local news outlets, plus many individuals providing valauble news and comment.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2020)

Maggot said:


> You must be following the wrong people.
> Novara Media, Double Down News, Another Angry Voice, Evolve Politics, for example. Plus many  local news outlets, plus many individuals providing valauble news and comment.


What's your issue with the "MSM"?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2020)

ddraig said:


> What's your issue with the "MSM"?


apart from being dumbed-down ?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> apart from being dumbed-down ?


You or them?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2020)

ddraig said:


> You or them?


I'm not the sharpest cocktail stick in the plastic tube, so I let the intellectuals bombard me with stuff and some of it sticks - in that sense it's a bit like Urban ..


----------



## Maggot (Apr 15, 2020)

ddraig said:


> What's your issue with the "MSM"?


I didn't say I had an issue the the MSM, just that it's good to get news from a wider variety of outlets. 

I do have issues with parts of the MSM, but I'm not gonna generalise and tar them all with the same brush.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 15, 2020)

MSM is basically his master's voice... non-MSM is all too often the fuckwit's voice.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Maggot said:


> *I didn't say I had an issue the the MSM, just that it's good to get news from a wider variety of outlets.*
> 
> I do have issues with parts of the MSM, but I'm not gonna generalise and tar them all with the same brush.



*Exactly - *best to get both sides of the argument (within reason) and form your own view


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 15, 2020)

Imagine if explaining things "rationally" and defeating them in the Marketplace Of Ideas destroyed conspiracy theories. Or actually beliefs generally. It would be a whole different world I'll say that.

Bear in mind that "rationality" is not an objective thing.


----------



## bimble (Apr 15, 2020)

Maggot said:


> I am hearing that many people are worried about 5g technology and possible health risks.
> I haven't seen anything conclusive from either side and am keeping an open mind about it.





Maggot said:


> You must be following the wrong people.
> Novara Media, Double Down News, Another Angry Voice, Evolve Politics, for example. Plus many  local news outlets, plus many individuals providing valauble news and comment.


Have you reached a conclusion personally about 5g and if so how did you get to it?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> Have you reached a conclusion personally about 5g and if so how did you get to it?


Yes, I have come to the conclusion that 5g doesn't pose any significant health risks. I did that by asking people who know about  science, and looking at fact finding/debunking websites like Snopes and Full Fact.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2020)

I hope these nutters don't clock that satellite TV operates at around 11Ghz.with the signal to the receiver via coax working at around 1Ghz so in the same ballpark as mobile phone frequencies.
Years ago at work I found I could pick up a local amateur TV repeater on an analogue satellite receiver by disconnecting the feed from the dish and replacing it with a random length of wire.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 16, 2020)

Research


----------



## existentialist (Apr 16, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I hope these nutters don't clock that satellite TV operates at around 11Ghz.with the signal to the receiver via coax working at around 1Ghz so in the same ballpark as mobile phone frequencies.
> Years ago at work I found I could pick up a local amateur TV repeater on an analogue satellite receiver by disconnecting the feed from the dish and replacing it with a random length of wire.


Well, if they didn't know already, the cat's well and truly out of the bag now...


----------



## NoXion (Apr 16, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I hope these nutters don't clock that satellite TV operates at around 11Ghz.with the signal to the receiver via coax working at around 1Ghz so in the same ballpark as mobile phone frequencies.
> Years ago at work I found I could pick up a local amateur TV repeater on an analogue satellite receiver by disconnecting the feed from the dish and replacing it with a random length of wire.





existentialist said:


> Well, if they didn't know already, the cat's well and truly out of the bag now...



I don't think there is a need to worry about this in particular. The kind of fuckwit morons who buy into this kind of anti-5G bullshit most likely think that "frequencies" are something to do with the vibrational mode of your prime chakra or some other such fucking nonsense. They don't need to actually reference any real science at all in order to be annoying and dangerous pieces of shit.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2020)

NoXion said:


> "frequencies" are something to do with the vibrational mode of your prime chakra



We're giving them more and more ammunition here


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 16, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Well, if they didn't know already, the cat's well and truly out of the bag now...





gentlegreen said:


> I hope these nutters don't clock that satellite TV operates at around 11Ghz.with the signal to the receiver via coax working at around 1Ghz so in the same ballpark as mobile phone frequencies.


They may have a problem trying to set fire to the satellites.


----------



## bimble (Apr 16, 2020)

Lol. Huwawei has tried to put an advert on tweeter and all of the responses are 5g nuts. Including this work of art posted repeatedly.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 16, 2020)

Clearly wrong with smart meters as they have been around for a few years.


----------



## bimble (Apr 16, 2020)

Total Techno Tyranny just sounds like a crap compilation tape from the late 90s


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Clearly wrong with smart meters as they have been around for a few years.



Yes but WHAT ABOUT THEIR EFFECT ON GROWING BRAINS??? Don't you care about the children?

Not sure I like them from the data security aspect tbh not to mention I don't have mobile reception. Also I'm going nowhere near IoT.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2020)

bimble said:


> Total Techno Tyranny just sounds like a crap compilation tape from the late 90s



Full Spectrum Dominance too


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2020)

There's some weirdness going on generally. It's been well documented that trump-tards and the like don't actually care much about the topics, they simply know it annoys "liberals" ...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2020)

But at least it marks them out as twats and to be avoided by more than 6 ft, as long as they don't infest anyone else when they're mingling around telecoms towers.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 16, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> They may have a problem trying to set fire to the satellites.



They don't believe in satellites. Space is fake, remember?


----------



## YouSir (Apr 16, 2020)

On the plus side, historically speaking a pandemic like this usually leads to porgrom, witch burning mania. A few weirdos on Facebook and the odd torched 5G tower is pretty harmless by comparison.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 16, 2020)

YouSir said:


> On the plus side, historically speaking a pandemic like this usually leads to porgrom, witch burning mania. A few weirdos on Facebook and the odd torched 5G tower is pretty harmless by comparison.


It’s when the mass orders for pitchforks start going to Amazon that we should be worried.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2020)

Facebook would provide the organizing tool for that horror.

have we had the 'rona picture on the new 20 pound note' one yet? Its not even original shit this is it, they're riffing off the 'look at the pyramid and eye on the dollar bill' stuff AGAIN.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 16, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> Facebook would provide the organizing tool for that horror.
> 
> have we had the 'rona picture on the new 20 pound note' one yet? Its not even original shit this is it, they're riffing off the 'look at the pyramid and eye on the dollar bill' stuff AGAIN.



Originality was never a strong point of conspiracunts and New Age wankers. When they're not incestuously ripping off each other, it's usually some ancient mystical bollocks,


----------



## Raheem (Apr 16, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Why hasn't this dickhead been sectioned?


Because he's not mad, he's a crook.


----------



## Doodler (Apr 16, 2020)

Icke's standards are really slipping compared to a few years ago.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 16, 2020)

Clearly Icke hasn't heard of annular eclipses.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 16, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Because he's not mad, he's a crook.


He's clearly delusional.


----------



## prunus (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodler said:


> Icke's standards are really slipping compared to a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 207037



But I don’t get what it means if it’s not a coincidence - presumably it’s then some part of some nefarious plan? But whose? And to what end? And how did they achieve it? Confused...


----------



## NoXion (Apr 16, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> There's some weirdness going on generally. It's been well documented that trump-tards and the like don't actually care much about the topics, they simply know it annoys "liberals" ...



Are there really people out there who think that coming across like an absolute fuckwit is a good way to "own the libs"? I wouldn't put much past the American right, but that is especially thick-headed.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodler said:


> Icke's standards are really slipping compared to a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 207037


That can't be real


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2020)

I once watched a documentary on the legendary snooker rivalry between Dennis Taylor and Steve Davis (don't judge me man) and Icke turned up on that as a talking head giving cogent and sane talk about the games and the two men. Must have been from before whatever ground zero incident sent him down this conspiracy shit path


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2020)

What a brilliant time to be burning down (non 5G) phone towers used by the emergency towers, you stupid, thick, clueless morons.









						20 phone masts attacked over Easter weekend as 5G conspiracies rage on
					

'This means families not being able to say a final goodbye to their loved ones.'




					metro.co.uk


----------



## NoXion (Apr 16, 2020)

Absolute cunts. I keep calling these scum saboteurs, because that's what those fuckers are. Examples should be made of them.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 16, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> It’s when the mass orders for pitchforks start going to Amazon that we should be worried.



I’ll let you know


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 16, 2020)

YouSir said:


> On the plus side, *historically speaking a pandemic like this usually leads to progrom, witch burning mania*. A few weirdos on Facebook and the odd torched 5G tower is pretty harmless by comparison.



Those 5G conspiraloons had better watch out then!!


----------



## Doodler (Apr 16, 2020)

prunus said:


> But I don’t get what it means if it’s not a coincidence - presumably it’s then some part of some nefarious plan? But whose? And to what end? And how did they achieve it? Confused...



Some things we're not meant to know.


----------



## Doodler (Apr 16, 2020)

editor said:


> That can't be real



Peak Icke.


----------



## bimble (Apr 16, 2020)

I just really enjoyed the intro of wikipedia's current entry on Icke. Its funny. 
When you click to see the history of the article it shows that it was fiercely edited just today, and that is probably going on all of the time.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2020)

bimble said:


> I just really enjoyed the intro of wikipedia's current entry on Icke. Its funny.
> When you click to see the history of the article it shows that it was fiercely edited just today, and that is probably going on all of the time.





> These events led him to announce the following year that he was a "Son of the Godhead"[5] and that the world would soon be devastated by tidal waves and earthquakes, a prediction he repeated on the BBC's primetime show _Wogan_.[11][12] The show turned him from a respected household name into the subject of widespread public ridicule.[13]


----------



## bimble (Apr 16, 2020)

yep,  and I never knew about ted heath's eyes being a thing.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm not sure they were actually a thing I think Icke just .....













sorry


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 16, 2020)

Not really sure where to stick this (Now now that's not very nice)
It's not quite the same thing that our 5G 'Mast'-ers of the Looniverse are doing burning down cell towers. 

And yet...

'Anarchoids' of some kind in Berlin attack the power lines serving a building which amongst other things is the base for one of the companies working on a smart phone "Corona-App". This is, of course, the pretext for them issuing a COMMUNIQUE to explain why. And other Anarchoids promptly translate the COMMUNIQUE into English.

Berlin, Germany: Arson Sabotage Attack Against Developers of the New “Corona-App” - Anarchists Worldwide

I have a complicated mixture of feelings about this sort of thing. It's pretty 'old school' 'exemplary actions' 'get the masses attention by breaking stuff' and then 'educate them' gesture politics. Within left and anarchist currents in this country it's about as unfashionable as can be. I'm old enough that I can recall when that wasn't the case back in the 70s, and like everyone touched, directly or indirectly, by some of the consequences of that, I 'drew lessons'. There's lots of things about the 70s I don't miss and some of them are right here.

Obviously concerns about governments and corporations grasping the opportunities provided by the pandemic to expand their reach aren't at all crazy, even if conspiraloons do also take those concerns up. The politics of this COMMUNIQUE are in a specific tradition within German anarchoid and neo-maoist currents of opposing the Surveillance State. Here in the UK those sorts of concerns, and genuine research into the institutions and mechanisms of power have been largely abandoned to civil liberties types. I think that's regrettable and a bit stupid (conspiraloons have been very happy to exploit the void) but there you go.

In practical terms, while I don't underestimate the ability of Boris and his clown car of incompetents and disruptors to cunt us about, laying the foundations for the Social Panopticon via. mandatory smart phone apps isn't going to happen on their watch. Outside the specific context of managing those of us who aren't in the middle strata of society, they are hostile to this kind of approach (the party inclined to the broad application of this sort of stuff is of course Labour). The voluntary NHS app they are working on may or may not get beyond the announcement phase. But a Government which visibly can't meet its own targets on the most basic shit would struggle with the logistics of a mandatory app, even if it was on board with that project.

(My own response in the unlikely event of mandatory apps - and in this order - would be
1. Good luck getting that on my Nokia 2600. You're going to have to give me a new phone 
2. How can I mitigate or block what I don't like about this
3. What devilry can I get up to with this
And as regard 2 and 3 I would not be alone).


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 18, 2020)

UK moves to drop Huawei as 5G vendor, citing China coronavirus transparency
					

The UK is moving to drop Huawei as a vendor for the country’s 5G cellphone network in a major blow to Communist China over poor coronavirus transparency. Prime Minister Boris Johnson, now rec…




					nypost.com
				




Has Icke claimed any sort of victory yet?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2020)

Whatever that's about, it's got fuck all to do with COVID-19.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 18, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> UK moves to drop Huawei as 5G vendor, citing China coronavirus transparency
> 
> 
> The UK is moving to drop Huawei as a vendor for the country’s 5G cellphone network in a major blow to Communist China over poor coronavirus transparency. Prime Minister Boris Johnson, now rec…
> ...



The NY post is a Murdoch rag, as reliable as The Sun, i.e. not in anyway.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The NY post is a Murdoch rag, as reliable as The Sun, i.e. not in anyway.


Yep. It's a real sensationalist rag for idiots. All their front pages are as dumb as this.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 18, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The NY post is a Murdoch rag, as reliable as The Sun, i.e. not in anyway.



Any better than The Grauniad?


----------



## Tarquin (Apr 18, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> The voluntary NHS app they are working on may or may not get beyond the announcement phase. But a Government which visibly can't meet its own targets on the most basic shit would struggle with the logistics of a mandatory app, even if it was on board with that project.



I know some who works for the organisation behind the app and I believe it was ready to roll out before the government announcement. The papers had been floating about for weeks. I reckon it will go ahead but I also share your doubts it would be mandatory. Would be a bit more New Labour than a Tory thing.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Any better than The Grauniad?


Don't piss about in this thread.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## bimble (Apr 19, 2020)

prunus said:


> But I don’t get what it means if it’s not a coincidence - presumably it’s then some part of some nefarious plan? But whose? And to what end? And how did they achieve it? Confused...


It (the moon, the universe, our five senses, all of it) is a cunningly devised simulation silly, thats why. The moon's size is the giveaway they messed up the design flaw that gave the game away. Hope that's helped.


----------



## prunus (Apr 19, 2020)

bimble said:


> It (the moon, the universe, our five senses, all of it) is a cunningly devised simulation silly, thats why. The moon's size is the giveaway they messed up the design flaw that gave the game away. Hope that's helped.



Ahhhhhhhhhh, right, thanks, yes, the scales have fallen from my eyes now.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 19, 2020)

The Luna eclipse is to cover up routine maintenance work on the sun obv.


----------



## bimble (Apr 19, 2020)

Might get destroyed for this but have been pondering the last couple of days whether there is something more interesting and compassionate to think about all this instead of 'look at this bunch of fucking idiots'.
I mean the tone of the conversation about the 5G covid conspiracists is a lot like the way that certain people talked about brexit supporters, with no attempt to address underlying causes for _why_ people find it meaningful and empowering to think what they think, leaving aside are they 'right' or not.
Believing that the virus is related to 5g must serve a really useful function for people else it would not have caught on to this massive extent. Maybe its nothing more than the comfort of having an alternative story to just chaos and bad luck (a story with baddies in it) but also maybe its an expression of feeling disenfranchised by the speed of technological change etc?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 19, 2020)

prunus said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh, right, thanks, yes, the scales have fallen from my eyes now.



Lizard scales eh?


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 19, 2020)

bimble said:


> Maybe its nothing more than the comfort of having an alternative story to just chaos and bad luck (a story with baddies in it)



You've answered your own question.


----------



## LDC (Apr 19, 2020)

bimble said:


> Might get destroyed for this but have been pondering the last couple of days whether there is something more interesting and compassionate to think about all this instead of 'look at this bunch of fucking idiots'.
> I mean the tone of the conversation about the 5G covid conspiracists is a lot like the way that certain people talked about brexit supporters, with no attempt to address underlying causes for _why_ people find it meaningful and empowering to think what they think, leaving aside are they 'right' or not.
> Believing that the virus is related to 5g must serve a really useful function for people else it would not have caught on to this massive extent. Maybe its nothing more than the comfort of having an alternative story to just chaos and bad luck (a story with baddies in it) but also maybe its an expression of feeling disenfranchised by the speed of technological change etc?



It's definitely true that within that scene there's some people with explicable reasons as to why they're going on about what they do, and some of it (not including all the outright nasty and racist shit etc.) for sure is that they're vulnerable in some way, and/or that they've had some nasty shit in their past that has led them to that state, so I agree some level of compassion is not totally misplaced, even though it is very hard to have sometimes. I mean some of it has a religious tinge as well doesn't it, helping people have some sense of understanding and comfort in a chaotic and scary world?


----------



## Voley (Apr 19, 2020)

bimble said:


> Maybe its nothing more than the comfort of having an alternative story to just chaos and bad luck (a story with baddies in it)


A fair bit of this, I think, but there's a good chunk of getting to feel superior in there, too. All the 'sheeple' stuff.

Thing I'll never understand is why they want the world to be worse than it already is. Aren't things bad enough?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 19, 2020)

Perhaps just gives people something to focus on they feel someone can actually do something about with really simple solutions - stop the chemtrails, 5G masts ...


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 19, 2020)

Having known some people who believe such things mainly through the psy trance scene I think most of them are just twats. The ones that spout shit about autism and vaccines are very likely to get a tough time from me, and because it very often comes down to being so negative about the condition.

On the other hand I know someone whose pretty far out there and he's been sending me loads of links to various views around covid-19, but I understand that it's coming from a good place so I just shrug.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 19, 2020)

In theory I'd love to talk to some of them and find out where they got not only their basis for this from, but such a sense of confidence, and whether things like having no background in the subject matter shouldn't trouble them and so on.

In reality it would no doubt be a terrible idea and the saying about wrestling a pig comes to mind.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 19, 2020)

I've met a few. Sadly. 

I normally get on my soap box and talk about inequality and how wealth is distributed and say you don't need bonkers conspiracies to see the world is a fucked up place. Unless they are so far gone they belive in lizards they often agree.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Looks like mobile phone mast vandalism has been going on for a while.

This article is from 2014:





__





						BBC Inside Out - Phone Masts: health risk?
					

We look at the arguement that mobile phone masts create a health hazard for the community



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## NoXion (Apr 19, 2020)

I get that people have explicable reasons for believing in shit like this, but the fact that a lot of it could be utterly destroyed by spending five minutes with the right textbook, as well as the incredible arrogance and elitism they often display (which is ironic considering how often these types wank on about "elites"), means that my sympathy for them has completely run out.

You see, _they_ are the enlightened ones who see reality for what it truly is, and everyone else are mindless "sheeple" (another word those cunts love to use), you know, not really people at all. The bulk of humanity are seen as "NPCs", a dehumanising view which I think has very worrying implications. Or if you insist on being skeptical, you become one of those "paid disinfo agents", or you're a "shill". There is no such thing as sincere opposition, any counter-argument can only be motivated by some desire to defend the lizard masters.

Oh, and these filth have absolutely no compunction about getting their children involved with this shit. How many anti-vaxxers' kids have died because their parents were fucking stupid hippie cunts who thought that Krazy Konspiracy Kyle on Facebook had a better grasp of medicine than literally every qualified doctor on the goddamn planet? Then there's the fact that they don't just write endless reams of bullshit online, but also end up dragging other people into their crazy little world. How many grieving parents have had extra misery piled on top of them by being harassed by shitheads who thought they were "crisis actors"?

I'm pretty sure this kind of stuff has gotten a lot worse over the past two decades or so. It's not just some dude standing on a street corner with some nonsense written on a sandwich board, or some badly-printed periodical that's lucky to have the tiniest circulation figures. There are massive websites catering to this shit, there are endless groups on Facebook, and there are so many more ways there are for both true believers and grifters to bilk money out of their audiences. Who'd have guessed that getting up and leaving Plato's Cave would be so expensive?


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 19, 2020)

It's not only about individual dispositions to this stuff. It's also about people getting caught up in collective delusion within small groups or networks which then expand and reinforce and amplify what may have been pretty diverse individual starting points.

Doesn't mean it's not worth looking at individuals dispostions towards conspiracism of course, but I don't believe there are any simple explanations. Religious convictions can certainly be an element but then so can secular political and social convictions. The dividing line between the two can be thin.

I've known a hardcore conspiracist for years. By hardcore I don't mean he has a few wacky ideas. This is someone so far down the rabbit hole that he's come out the other side, gone round and started again. More than once. He's not a 'name' but I will occasionally see him in the backround in YouTube videos or on obscure message board threads. Last week I was idly browsing and put in his name and 5G. Sure enough.

Now while he is capable - as I know from experience - of being a fucking pain in the arse he's not a horrible person. While his motivations are in my opinion ultimately religious (long ago lapsed Roman Catholic moved off towards his own brew of dualism and personal revelation) they are also, in their way, basically 'socially conscious'. (To a fault. I'd say his primary problem is actually less the forms his quite genuine desire to 'sort bad things out' take, but his inability to 'start at home' and look after himself). Reference points would be things like Social Catholicism and John Pilger style activist liberalism. It's not a form of 'social consciousness' that relates to being genuinely social in his dealings with other people. He is if you like very 'elitist' in his conviction of the correctness of his views but he's not at all personally arrogant. There is a serious obsessiveness in his dedication to whatever the current cause is. I'd guess there is also a lot of loneliness since he's not really capable of sustaining social interaction.

I don't see him so often these days but I had a cup of coffee with him last year. Managed twenty minutes before he lost interest in actual conversation and I could tell he'd started thinking how he could introduce whatever the current hobby horse was. Time to make my excuses and leave.

He's just a single individual. I don't think there is one 'type' or one overarching explanation for a disposition to conspiracism. It's a bunch of different things which will then combine in different ways in different contexts. The game changer recently has been the internet and the networking possibilities it has created. I remember in the early 90s when my patience with this guy was very thin I wished he'd just fuck off and discover it. He did and for a long period he dropped out of sight. Well that wasn't going to last forever. And looking at things more generally today it's very much be careful what you wish for I guess.

Attitudes towards conspiracists ? I don't see the guy I'm talking about being anything like the fuckers exploiting conspiracism to make money, or exploiting it for political purposes (the racists adding the Chinese to the list, or adding metaphors about disease and infestation into the rhetoric, for example). But then generally I don't think someone having ideas I disagree with or, within limits, doing things I don't approve of necessarily makes them a cunt, or a sad cunt, let alone a fucking cunt. Truth be told I get much more pissed off with dog-collar wearing politico wankers than I do with some conspiraloons. That doesn't derive from some 'liberalism' on my part. And obviously it doesn't apply to some of the fuckers this thread is about.

Anyhow. This reminds me I was looking at a twitter thread last night that Bob from Brockley began in March and finished this week. It's about Coronavirus conspiracy theories in general, and it's certainly not in any way definitive, but it makes some points that touch on this. Archived as a web page here.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 19, 2020)

People believe conspiracy theories because they provide meaning and structure to the unknown or unfathomable, this is no different. A couple of people on my FB who were not (afaik) conspiracists before have posted some stuff, and I can see that the pull for them in this instance is basically being unhappy about the lockdown and restrictions on their movement and activity, but that's what conspiracism does, it exploits motivations to peddle its shit. 

Think comparing conspiracists to people who voted out is a bit off tbh


----------



## bimble (Apr 19, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> People believe conspiracy theories because they provide meaning and structure to the unknown or unfathomable, this is no different. A couple of people on my FB who were not (afaik) conspiracists before have posted some stuff, and I can see that the pull for them in this instance is basically being unhappy about the lockdown and restrictions on their movement and activity, but that's what conspiracism does, it exploits motivations to peddle its shit.
> 
> Think comparing conspiracists to people who voted out is a bit off tbh


Aye, what i meant  is that the way some people talk _about_ them is (seems to me) similar.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 19, 2020)

bimble said:


> Aye, what i meant  is that the way some people talk _about_ them is (seems to me) similar.



I consider the #FBPE lot on Twitter to be a bunch of utter wankers, but I still think it's entirely possible to have a sincere and legitimate Remain position. Indeed it's my belief that the knobs on Twitter represent a minority on both sides.

I definitely couldn't say the same thing about chemtrails, vaccines causing autism, interdimensional lizard people running everything, water fluoridation, the flat Earth, being anally molested by telepathic spacemen, blaming a virus pandemic on telecommunications technology, the hollow Earth, space and space exploration being fake, using corrosive black salve to treat dermatological complaints, secret nanotechnology, the idea that evolution or the spherical Earth is a ploy to turn the masses away from God, racist notions about ancient non-European cultures being unable to do anything major without alien intervention, and of course the perennial favourite, _Jewsdidit_.


----------



## bimble (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah there is that NoXion.  I just find the why of it all really interesting, if I had the brains and time I reckon this (conspiracism) is a properly fascinating subject, not what specific clusters of crap people believe but you know, why, what work it does for them in dealing with the messy scary world etc.


----------



## Doodler (Apr 19, 2020)

The fabrication of 'The Protocols of the Elders of Zion' was a conspiracy to promote a conspiracy theory, maybe the most lethal one ever. Is it the norm or the exception for conspiracy theories to be started deliberately by people who don't believe in them?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 19, 2020)

2003 and the weapons of mass destruction lies is v important in the world-view of the more 'political' conspiracy loons. The lesson they learnt from that blood stained episode and their anger at it was not that we require detailed in-depth critical research into the motivations of competing interests, how those  interests were historically constituted,  how they operate today and how they intend to ensure the continuation of those interests, how they intersect with each other on different levels, what this means for the reproduction of this particular form of global governance and wider society and so on, no the lesson was that whatever people in authority in a specific place and specific time  say is a lie and they lie about why they are doing it. 

Conversely, whatever people in authority in  a different (competing with those lying authorities as they would crudely see it, rather than just being a different part of the same model) place say is THE TRUTH and is designed to undo and expose the lies of the former - that has become  particularly evident when over say the Syrian Revolution and the cloud of Assadist filth they have chosen to gulp down. And this works on a lower level too - see the reliance on Craig Murray and other now well funded and fed mouths. It's very similar to the classical approach of western stalinists but without any of the organisational or intellectual backup. Basically this is what the pointy-heads call a truncated critique. 2003 bleeds into all of this now - and it's a total gift horse to the latter lot and the interests they have ended up pimping.

Of course, the thrill of discovering_ rejected knowledge_ in a situation of utter personal political social and cultural alienation is very attractive in itself. The growth of interest in lost early  Christianities and how this came about for example is a sort of weak respectable version of this. If you reject this society  - formally or informally, consciously or unconsciously and the things that this society is/claimed to be based on then the thing this society claims it has rejected are going to tempting and if you accept them critically or uncritically - then it is going to lead to a worldview very much at odds with what we're told is the dominant consensus - and it's only a few more steps in such a networked world to see ongoing work at contemporary rejections all around you. In a particular time and place for the more political or just _everywhere all the time_ for others.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 19, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> 2003 and the weapons of mass destruction lies is v important in the world-view of the more 'political' conspiracy loons. The lesson they learnt from that blood stained episode and their anger at it was not that we require detailed in-depth critical research into the motivations of competing interests, how those  interests were historically constituted,  how they operate today and how they intend to ensure the continuation of those interests, how they intersect with each other on different levels, what this means for the reproduction of this particular form of global governance and wider society and so on, no the lesson was that whatever people in authority in a specific place and specific time  say is a lie and they lie about why they are doing it.
> 
> Conversely, whatever people in authority in  a different (competing with those lying authorities as they would crudely see it, rather than just being a different part of the same model) place say is THE TRUTH and is designed to undo and expose the lies of the former - that has become  particularly evident when over say the Syrian Revolution and the cloud of Assadist filth they have chosen to gulp down. And this works on a lower level too - see the reliance on Craig Murray and other now well funded and fed mouths. It's very similar to the classical approach of western stalinists but without any of the organisational or intellectual backup. Basically this is what the pointy-heads call a truncated critique. 2003 bleeds into all of this now - and it's a total gift horse to the latter lot and the interests they have ended up pimping.
> 
> Of course, the thrill of discovering_ rejected knowledge_ in a situation of utter personal political social and cultural alienation is very attractive in itself. The growth of interest in lost early  Christianities and how this came about for example is a sort of weak respectable version of this. If you reject this society  - formally or informally, consciously or unconsciously and the things that this society is/claimed to be based on then the thing this society claims it has rejected are going to tempting and if you accept them critically or uncritically - then it is going to lead to a worldview very much at odds with what we're told is the dominant consensus - and it's only a few more steps in such a networked world to see ongoing work at contemporary rejections all around you. In a particular time and place for the more political or just _everywhere all the time_ for others.



I didn’t understand a word of that - could you provide it in layman’s terms at all?


----------



## keybored (Apr 19, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I didn’t understand a word of that - could you provide it in layman’s terms at all?


Fuck off.

Is that more comprehensible?


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 19, 2020)

keybored said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> Is that more comprehensible?



Theres absolutely no need for that kind of abuse.

Im asking the poster a genuine question.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 19, 2020)

bimble said:


> Yeah there is that NoXion.  I just find the why of it all really interesting, if I had the brains and time I reckon this (conspiracism) is a properly fascinating subject, not what specific clusters of crap people believe but you know, why, what work it does for them in dealing with the messy scary world etc.



I've heard the "making sense of a senseless world" hypothesis, and while I think that it makes sense on some levels, as a worldview it looks even more hopeless than simply seeing the world as a chaotic place. Mindless chaos doesn't actively fight against attempts to create order. On the other hand, if you sincerely believe in some of the things I've read, then the conspiracy has been successfully pulling the wool over peoples' eyes for _millennia_, and is now successfully doing it to _billions_ of people. I don't see anything comforting about that. "They" control reality and thus their tyranny is locked in forevermore. You might be enlightened to the "truth" as an individual, but in terms of actually changing the world for the better, you might as well be screaming at the sky.

Whereas in a chaotic world with no over-arching conspiracy controlling everything, nothing is forever. History keeps turning. There is room for hope.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 19, 2020)

I think the politics of exclusion and lack of direct participation in decision-making by the general population feeds into all this conspiracy bollocks. I’ve seen conspiracy theorists ask genuine questions such as why the rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer, and we do live in a world with an ‘elite’ who have all the power and they make all the decisions that affect everyone else.

So I think a lot do have genuine concerns but they’re manifested in different ways. The idea that’s it’s all a big conspiracy theory simplifies life’s problems, there’s ‘us’ with no power and no say and there’s ‘them’ with all the power and money. Once you fall into that binary notion you are opening yourself up to all the other batshit crazy nonsense that comes along with it.

How we take genuine fears and concerns and push them in the right direction is another matter, because I’m sure as everyone else knows, trying to argue with someone who has fallen down the rabbit hole is damn near impossible.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 19, 2020)

I think several of the posts immediately above explain really well why people become tempted by conspiracy theories.
Understanding why that happens, and even sympathsising with some of the reasons people succomb to conpiracism?
Fair enough to attempt to understand and explain those reasons.

But IMO such an attempt is perfectly consistent with describing the actual conspiracies as utterly irrational, counter-factual, ignoring of evidence, contrary to science, and thoroughly a-historical.

And that therefore, undercritically believing them while applying no critical analysis whatsoever, is bonkers.
And, in the case of believing the following, out-and-out insane :



			
				NoXion said:
			
		

> chemtrails, vaccines causing autism, interdimensional lizard people running everything, water fluoridation, the flat Earth, being anally molested by telepathic spacemen, blaming a virus pandemic on telecommunications technology, the hollow Earth, space and space exploration being fake, using corrosive black salve to treat dermatological complaints, secret nanotechnology, the idea that evolution or the spherical Earth is a ploy to turn the masses away from God, racist notions about ancient non-European cultures being unable to do anything major without alien intervention, and of course the perennial favourite, _Jewsdidit_.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I didn’t understand a word of that - could you provide it in layman’s terms at all?


If you think you're going to get this thread dumbed down into nice little Trump-like soundbites, you're in the wrong place.  If you don't understand it, look it up.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 19, 2020)

People are being slain and cut down in their jobs though. I know that's a figure of speech, but only to an extent. There is a bottled up anguish of those who have given up. The way the government have fucked up the pandemic crisis, for instance. People are so demoralised that they won't even complain anymore. Times were shit; now all this.

If you are looking for examples of the wicked/guilty/evil then you don't have to look far. The  government line can only be 'everyone for themselves'. 

The Times article? WTF?! The government literally don't care about you. They abandoned us. That is: they didn't protect public health. And now the future is probably dark. Define 'dark'? Well we don't owe the last generation. I.e retirees. I don't believe in generational animosity btw. What I would say though is: speak up, learn and you damn well better complain.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2020)

As light relief, another example of how similar - perhaps some of the same - idiots will pay crazy money for different electromagnetic "frequencies"..

This contaminated Youtube yesterday - in amongst all the "make money quick" adverts ...


----------



## Nigel (Apr 20, 2020)

Can Masts cause cancer
*Thanks

Nigel*


----------



## Nigel (Apr 20, 2020)

'egf;.d;s.f]ewf


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2020)

Nigel said:


> Can Masts cause cancer
> *Thanks
> 
> Nigel*


depends what you do with them.
If you climb them and stick yourself right next to the 10 watt transmitter, worst case you might get as warm as if you grabbed hold of a 10 watt lamp.
To get cancer you would have to look at extracting beryllium from power devices inside it or grinding up the paint and snorting it - but even the solder is lead-free these days ..
There are probably much more carcinogenic things in the average house.

Genetics and old age is the usual way to get cancer these days if you don't smoke tobacco.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 20, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> To get cancer you would have to look at extracting beryllium from power devices inside it or grinding up the paint and snorting it - but even the solder is lead-free these days ..
> There are probably much more carcinogenic things in the average house.


You forgot the option of strapping yourself to the top of them, stark bollock naked, for the whole of June/July/August, without any sunscreen.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 20, 2020)

2hats said:


> You forgot the option of strapping yourself to the top of them, stark bollock naked, for the whole of June/July/August, without any sunscreen.



I'd have thought that, that was a "given"


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2020)

Coronavirus: Ofcom rules on Eamonn Holmes and David Icke comments
					

The media regulator "issues guidance" to ITV and finds London Live in breach of broadcasting standards.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2020)

It dawned on me that I ought to know the stats on marine radar ..2.9 to 9.5. GHz at up to 2 or 3 KW !
I wonder why they aren't at least a little concerned about that...


----------



## sovereignb (Apr 21, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Theres absolutely no need for that kind of abuse.
> 
> Im asking the poster a genuine question.



thats the Urban way I'm afraid...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 21, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> thats the Urban way I'm afraid...



Well yes, it's the urban way with trolls and posters who try to use far right news sources


----------



## sovereignb (Apr 21, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Well yes, it's the urban way with trolls and posters who try to use far right news sources


Right 🤡


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 21, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> thats the Urban way I'm afraid...



I normally wouldn’t bother replying to abuse but but I think the poster got the wrong end of the stick - no harm done


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 23, 2020)

How do these morons think that what is essentially a radio signal is able to transmit a living microscopic organism? What's their logic? Have we gone back to the Dark Ages or something?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2020)

Helen Back said:


> How do these morons think that what is essentially a radio signal is able to transmit a living microscopic organism? What's their logic? Have we gone back to the Dark Ages or something?


There's one faction that believes "viruses" that are detected are actually "toxins" exuded by the body - presumably when under attack from death rays ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 23, 2020)

Helen Back said:


> How do these morons think that what is essentially a radio signal is able to transmit a living microscopic organism? What's their logic? Have we gone back to the Dark Ages or something?



They don't appear to have left the Dark Ages, bunch of uneducated potatoes.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 23, 2020)

Helen Back said:


> How do these morons think that what is essentially a radio signal is able to transmit a living microscopic organism? What's their logic? Have we gone back to the Dark Ages or something?


They are confusing communications with replicators.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 23, 2020)

Helen Back said:


> How do these morons think that what is essentially a radio signal is able to transmit a living microscopic organism? What's their logic? Have we gone back to the Dark Ages or something?


There's - ho ho - a broad spectrum of idiocy, but many seem to think not that it actually gives you CV19, but that it softens you up for it.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2020)

mauvais said:


> There's - ho ho - a broad spectrum of idiocy, but many seem to think not that it actually gives you CV19, but that it softens you up for it.


There are also plenty of braindead morons who believe that there is a direct link and that 5G_ causes_ coronavirus.




__





						expert reaction to people who think 5G causes coronavirus | Science Media Centre
					





					www.sciencemediacentre.org


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 23, 2020)

If they can't calm these people down and make them see sense then "they" should just say "Fuck it. We'll call it 6G. The morons won't have any problems with that".


----------



## mauvais (Apr 23, 2020)

That's one worse.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 23, 2020)

And it includes 5G anyway. You can't fool these people.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 23, 2020)

mauvais said:


> There's - ho ho - a broad spectrum of idiocy, but many seem to think not that it actually gives you CV19, but that it softens you up for it.



Through some mysterious mechanism that the conspiracunts can't seem to even agree on. Oh, and they don't explain why the distribution of cases bears no relation to the positions of cell towers.


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 23, 2020)

A great philosopher once wrote: "I don't want to live on this planet anymore." 

I think between this lot and the anti-lockdown protestors, I'll just sigh, let them get on with it, and try my best to get from one end of my life to the other without dying...


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 23, 2020)

Raheem said:


> And it includes 5G anyway. You can't fool these people.


Call it 4.1G then.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 23, 2020)

Could work, but I'd be worried you'd get a new bunch demanding their 0.9 back.


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 25, 2020)

> One of the videos which was removed by YouTube (though not before it had gained serious traction) featured a man who claimed to be a former Vodafone “executive” – who appeared to not understand the distinction between wired and wireless connections – stating that the pandemic was being used to mask deaths caused by 5G technology. The video was later reuploaded by different channels.  E&T - April 6th.




The "former Vodafone executive" turns out to be Jonathon James, evangelical pastor, former "Presidential Economic Policy Adviser for Zimbabwe First party (ZimFirst)", cryptocurrency advocate,  former executive of various small international phone sim, payment card and money transfer companies, and full spectrum self-promoter.

But not actually a former Vodafone executive.

Revealed: 'former Vodafone executive' in 5G conspiracy video is UK pastor - The Guardian

The “Former Vodafone Boss" Who Blew Whistle On 5G. - Logically









Where do I sign up ?


----------



## 2hats (May 1, 2020)

Maybe they can try to burn this one down?









						Huawei and China Mobile stick a 5G base station on Mount Everest - Telecoms.com
					

Chinese telecoms giants Huawei and China Mobile have chosen the highest mountain in the world to make some kind of point about how great they are at 5G.




					telecoms.com


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2020)

2hats said:


> Maybe they can try to burn this one down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They just have to join the queue from the photographs I've seen.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 1, 2020)

2hats said:


> Maybe they can try to burn this one down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spreading covid-19 even further.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2020)

Just realised Big Clive did a nice video on the topic - his one video where he had to turn the comments off.
He's a lighting engineer.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2020)

That's really clear and interesting, ta


----------



## WouldBe (May 4, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Spreading covid-19 even further.


Won't someone think of the yetis.


----------



## phillm (May 4, 2020)

Even inspired a 5G zombie movie ...which looks like a pile of amateur tosh and is a 'film' made in lockdown !


----------



## gentlegreen (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Lurdan (May 5, 2020)

Don't think this has been posted yet :

Why Do People Think 5G Causes Coronavirus? - VICE
("How Britain Fell for the 5G Conspiracy Theory")


> Over 50 masts have been burned or vandalised, while more than 120 telecom engineers have been threatened or harassed. Why? It all started with a man up a lamppost.



Nice to see we're world class at something.

It includes a brief account of anti-"5G Genocide" hard man Mark Steele.
(Not that one - this one's a "weapons expert").




No, stop laughing this man knows about fucking tools


Spoiler: bobby dazzla



Newcastle Journal February 22nd 1994








For more see also :
My Dad Got Hoaxed By the Anti-5G Conspiracy Movement - VICE


> I subsequently found another campaign with Steele’s name on, collecting money to enable his legal team “to bring the countries first test case against Gateshead Council”. The description for the campaign didn’t really say… anything. Yet it had raised almost £20,000 and had 529 supporters behind it.


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2020)

Wow


----------



## gentlegreen (May 5, 2020)

He comes across in that as a straightforward hoaxer for money.
It's jaw-droppingly ridiculous to anyone with the most casual experience in electronics.
I suppose we shouldn't be surprised when several governments got ripped off for the explosives dowser...


----------



## William of Walworth (May 5, 2020)

Just found out something from a link in that Vice article about 5G above, that 5G equipment was trialled at Glastonbury last year. (see middle part of the article I've linked to there).

Most festival folk would just be glad that they had fast reception/connections, I'm a rare weirdo there who doesn't take (or even own) a smartphone.
But smartphone-dependence is more generally *huge* among most at Glastonbury! 

Still, you can bet your life there'd have been a few Glasto-going conspiraloons who'd have started yibbling bonkersly and Icke-ishly about the *'evils of 5G!!!1!!!1!'* had they known tests were going on at the fest .....


----------



## tim (May 5, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I didn’t understand a word of that - could you provide it in layman’s terms at all?



Finish learning the alphabet then buy yourself a dictionary


----------



## WouldBe (May 5, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Just found out something from a link in that Vice article about 5G above, that 5G equipment was trialled at Glastonbury last year. (see middle part of the article I've linked to there).
> 
> Most festival folk would just be glad that they had fast reception/connections, I'm a rare weirdo there who doesn't take (or even own) a smartphone.
> But smartphone-dependence is more generally *huge* among most at Glastonbury!
> ...


Yet strangely coronavirus didn't break out there or at that time.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 5, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Yet strangely coronavirus didn't break out there or at that time.



They kept the outbreaks secret though


----------



## WouldBe (May 5, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> They kept the outbreaks secret though


Shipped them all off to China?


----------



## William of Walworth (May 5, 2020)

That earlier Vice article about 5G conspiracy theories generally (link in Lurdan 's post #409 above) was good in that it helped to explain how *pre-*Coronavirus loon-paranoia was spreading ......


----------



## Marty1 (May 5, 2020)

tim said:


> Finish learning the alphabet then buy yourself a dictionary



I refuse to take advice from a man with pineapple glasses.


----------



## ddraig (May 6, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Just found out something from a link in that Vice article about 5G above, that 5G equipment was trialled at Glastonbury last year. (see middle part of the article I've linked to there).
> 
> Most festival folk would just be glad that they had fast reception/connections, I'm a rare weirdo there who doesn't take (or even own) a smartphone.
> But smartphone-dependence is more generally *huge* among most at Glastonbury!
> ...


There's a video of some loon in his van in a crew area which he'd lined with something to repel it, with some kind of radiation reader making shrill noises


----------



## Marty1 (May 6, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Don't think this has been posted yet :
> 
> Why Do People Think 5G Causes Coronavirus? - VICE
> ("How Britain Fell for the 5G Conspiracy Theory")
> ...




I think that story of Gateshead council having to make a statement about 5G not being installed on lampposts or killing people was on the local tv news.  The bloke behind the hoax is clearly an idiot conman - that video is an embarrassment


----------



## Lurdan (May 6, 2020)

Gateshead Council statement about 5G. August 2018






5G Gateshead Council row is heading to court - amid claims staff are being abused - Chronicle Live


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> 5G Gateshead Council row is heading to court - amid claims staff are being abused - Chronicle Live


He represented himself in court  









						LIVE: 5G campaigner on trial in Gateshead
					

The 57-year-old, who claims lampposts are causing cancer, was standing trial at Gateshead Magistrates' Court today




					www.chroniclelive.co.uk
				






> The judge presiding over the hearing was Deputy District Judge Zoe Passfield, who warned Steele that the trial wasn't a platform to rant about 5G and told him: "The vast majority of your defence bundle is in fact inadmissible evidence."


----------



## two sheds (May 6, 2020)

Nice softball interview with his brother there spouting the same bollocks


----------



## editor (May 6, 2020)

(also posted on covid-19 thread because it's got the lot!)


----------



## fishfinger (May 6, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 210975
> 
> (also posted on covid-19 thread because it's got the lot!)


Vaccines can't melt steel beams!!!!111!!1!!!!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 14, 2020)

Someone I know (who was actually a very famous rock climber in his day) posted some 5g nonsense video.

So I replied with this image. Facebook has automatically blocked it!


----------



## NoXion (May 14, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Someone I know (who was actually a very famous rock climber in his day) posted some 5g nonsense video.
> 
> So I replied with this image. Facebook has automatically blocked it!
> 
> View attachment 212467



The problem with satire these days is that it's not all that different from the wacky shit that people actually profess to believe. Sometimes real batshittery is even weirder than the joke stuff, because the real stuff has no requirement to be at all believable by sensible people.

I seriously think it's time to retire such satire. It's redundant and actually bears the risk of encouraging the real nonsense. I partly blame the totally unfunny wannabe satirists for the popularity of Flat Earth bullshit.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2020)

Quite an excellent total takedown:


> The claims and conspiracy theories surrounding the launch of 5G networks have been shocking. In the most extreme cases, people linking the technology with the coronavirus pandemic have torched mobile phone masts and assaulted engineers. In an attempt to get to the bottom of it, VICE speaks to Dr David Robert Grimes, a cancer researcher and physicist at the University of Oxford, to find out if there are any grounds for these claims and to hear his explanation of the symptoms some people are attributing to the rollout of 5G. We also meet people protesting against the implementation of the new generation of cellular networks to hear the ways that they claim it is negatively impacting their lives.





"The most powerful photon, or particle of light, that could be a 5G particle would still be about 17,000 times less energetic than the weakest possible visible light.

So if you're really really concerned about 5G you should be terrified of lightbulbs"


----------



## editor (May 18, 2020)

Oh, Glastonb  ry



> Most of the evidence the committee heard was from witnesses who had stated their support for a moratorium on the rollout of 5G.
> 
> They included retired American professor Martin Pall, who in 2019 claimed that wireless networks would make all human beings sterile if they were not switched off within two years.
> 
> ...











						Glastonbury 5G report 'hijacked by conspiracy theorists'
					

Expertise was ignored in favour of conspiracy, Glastonbury town council committee members say.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Combustible (May 18, 2020)

editor said:


> "The most powerful photon, or particle of light, that could be a 5G particle would still be about 17,000 times less energetic than the weakest possible visible light.
> 
> So if you're really really concerned about 5G you should be terrified of lightbulbs"



I have no time for the 5G conspiracy theorists, but the same is true of the photons used by a microwave oven.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2020)

Combustible said:


> I have no time for the 5G conspiracy theorists, but the same is true of the photons used by a microwave oven.


600 watts vs milliwatts and still only a warming effect.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Quite an excellent total takedown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those nutters covering their walls in tin-foil.


----------



## Combustible (May 18, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> 600 watts vs milliwatts and still only a warming effect.



Right, it's just that the size of the photon energy is not much of an argument.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2020)

Something I recently saw pointed out is that the existing spectrum from 800mhz to 2.4 GHz will continue to be the "bread and butter" of communication since the super high frequencies have such little penetrative ability.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2020)

Combustible said:


> Right, it's just that the size of the photon energy is not much of an argument.


Light *frequencies *at least have the *potential *to do genetic damage. Even a halogen light bulb emits UV and could potentially do damage at close quarters - I seem to recall warnings on lamps...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2020)

The risk of ultraviolet radiation exposure from indoor lamps in lupus erythematosus
					

It is well known that ultraviolet radiation can exacerbate skin disease in patients with lupus erythematosus. While many patients are advised to avoid sunlight and artificial tanning, it is not clear how best to counsel patients regarding the use of indoor ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## WouldBe (May 18, 2020)

If 4G stickers were placed on all the cabinets would that stop the nutters setting fire to them? After all they probably can't tell the difference between a TV aerial and a satellite dish.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2020)

Great news! We're saved! Now there's a handy wearable holographic nano-layer catalyser to spare us from the onslaught of 5G killer death rays and restores the coherence of the geometry of the atoms, which allows a perfect induction for life forces, by (re-) creating a cardiac coherence, via plasmic support and interactivity.
Just £283. 









						Home - BioShield
					






					5gbioshield.com


----------



## souljacker (May 18, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Something I recently saw pointed out is that the existing spectrum from 800mhz to 2.4 GHz will continue to be the "bread and butter" of communication since the super high frequencies have such little penetrative ability.



5Ghz is well used now though, especially since 802.11ac came out (it only uses 5Ghz). There are also a lot of 60 and 80 Ghz links out there. Point to point only but it's being used a lot.


----------



## two sheds (May 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Great news! We're saved! Now there's a handy wearable holographic nano-layer catalyser to spare us from the onslaught of 5G killer death rays and restores the coherence of the geometry of the atoms, which allows a perfect induction for life forces, by (re-) creating a cardiac coherence, via plasmic support and interactivity.
> Just £283.
> 
> 
> ...



That's a ripoff  no aluminium foil


----------



## William of Walworth (May 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Oh, Glastonb  ry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glastonbury (the town) is a great place to visit , but would we move there? 
Almost certainly not -- *far* too many fruitcakes and crystal-botherers!


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> That's a ripoff  no aluminium foil


As posted elsewhere, that's quite some profit margin for whacking a hologram sticker on a crystal flash drive.  Crystal Usb Flash Drive-Crystal Usb Flash Drive Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.comUSB Flash Drives


----------



## 8ball (May 18, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I partly blame the totally unfunny wannabe satirists for the popularity of Flat Earth bullshit.



The Flat Earth stuff seems to be dying out somewhat.  There only seems to be so much room for high-profile batshittery.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2020)

I think I posted it upthread, but there's another woo product massively hitting my Youtube feed at the moment.
A multimillion dollar crowdfund ripoff - ironically apparently repurposing a mobile phone printed  antenna booster thing.


----------



## 8ball (May 18, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I think I posted it upthread, but there's another woo product massively hitting my Youtube feed at the moment.





Surprised the word "quantum" doesn't appear.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2020)

8ball said:


> Surprised the word "quantum" doesn't appear.


Pretty sure it is actually based on "quantum capacitors" - I kid you not.

EDIT - no, they're "*nano*-capacitors"


----------



## 8ball (May 18, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Pretty sure it is actually based on "quantum capacitors" - I kid you not.
> 
> EDIT - no "*nano*-capacitors"




It's kind of depressing that so many people are in such chronic pain that they forego all rationality in search of something that will help.
I have friends in their 20's with long-term pain who are seemingly perfectly healthy in all other ways.

Don't recall my cohort dealing with such things at such a tender age, and we were largely pretty sedentary too.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2020)

8ball said:


> It's kind of depressing that so many people are in such chronic pain that they forego all rationality in search of something that will help.
> I have friends in their 20's with long-term pain who are seemingly perfectly healthy in all other ways.
> 
> Don't recall my cohort dealing with such things at such a tender age, and we were largely pretty sedentary too.


I'm trying to find how to challenge Youtube about this bollocks - tempted to email a couple of youtubers who debunk this sort of crap - but there's fuck all there - it's a bit of Plastic with aluminium printed circuit  - I don't think this particular bollocks even works with a mobile phone app like the previous two that put coils around your head.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Glastonbury (the town) is a great place to visit , but would we move there?
> Almost certainly not -- *far* too many fruitcakes and crystal-botherers!


In spite of many years going to the festival I'd never actually been round the town until last year.

Holy fucking shitballs  It's full of idiots


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> In spite of many years going to the festival I'd never actually been round the town until last year.
> 
> Holy fucking shitballs  It's full of idiots


We have a satellite Glastonbury in my part of Bristol.
The leading 5G nut around here is a "nutritional therapist" ...









						Residents 'very alarmed' over 5G roll-out in Bristol
					

One doctor called 5G 'the stupidest idea anyone has had in the history of the world'




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## William of Walworth (May 18, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> *We have a satellite Glastonbury in my part of Bristol.*
> The leading 5G nut around here is a "nutritional therapist" ...
> 
> 
> ...



St. Werberghs? As well as Montpelier?  

During Glastonbury festival, in normal years, we joke about how empty Bristol must be in Glastonbury-week, given how many crew seem to come down from Bristol.
But TBF, they tend to be saner than some people we've encountered in Glastonbury town ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2020)

This will go down well 





__





						511 Senior Media Specialist jobs in United Kingdom (38 new)
					

Today’s top 511 Senior Media Specialist jobs in United Kingdom. Leverage your professional network, and get hired. New Senior Media Specialist jobs added daily.




					www.linkedin.com


----------



## NoXion (May 25, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> This will go down well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like (it was) a job advert. Nothing looks untoward. What was it supposed to be?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2020)

NoXion said:


> It looks like (it was) a job advert. Nothing looks untoward. What was it supposed to be?


The URL is:

```
https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/senior-international-media-affairs-manager-at-huawei-consumer-business-group-1816015735/?originalSubdomain=uk
```

It's barely been up a day and it's already been closed


----------



## bimble (May 28, 2020)

Trading Standards squad targets anti-5G USB stick
					

Investigators say that vulnerable people need protection from what seems to be a £339 scam.



					www.bbc.com
				




Nice little article this. Features Glastonbury and stickers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 28, 2020)

bimble said:


> Trading Standards squad targets anti-5G USB stick
> 
> 
> Investigators say that vulnerable people need protection from what seems to be a £339 scam.
> ...





> Each of these USB keys costs £339.60 including VAT, though there is a special offer of three for £958.80.
> 
> But, at first sight, it seems to be just that - a USB key, with just 128MB of storage.
> 
> ...


----------



## phillm (May 28, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


>


There's a serious discount if you buy 3. Since it's a 128mb memory stick why not buy one and copy the other 2  and thereby save loads.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 28, 2020)

bimble said:


> Trading Standards squad targets anti-5G USB stick
> 
> 
> Investigators say that vulnerable people need protection from what seems to be a £339 scam.
> ...



Funny as fuck  
Just corrected the above for you though, as there's no festival this year  -- that Glastonbury Town Council meeting was also referenced upthread, and the meeting definitely sounds like it was loopcase- and weirdo-dominated.
That's the Town for you!

Lovely though Glastonbury town is (we know it well and go quite often), if I lived there all the time, I'd be on the 376 bus to Bristol very frequently, to avoid being driven bonkers by these 'spiritual' twazzocks and all their crystal shops in the High Street  .... !


----------



## two sheds (May 28, 2020)

phillm said:


> There's a serious discount if you buy 3. Since it's a 128mb memory stick why not buy one and copy the other 2  and thereby save loads.



That would be useless - in fact worse than useless because you're lulling people into a false sense of security  It's the _sticker _that is different and gives the protection.


----------



## Marty1 (May 28, 2020)

bimble said:


> Trading Standards squad targets anti-5G USB stick
> 
> 
> Investigators say that vulnerable people need protection from what seems to be a £339 scam.
> ...



Fucks sake - looks like a blatant fraudulent product looking to cash in on this 5G hoax.  Surely companies selling such placebo tat are breaking trading standards laws?

Hope Amazon don’t start listing them


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 28, 2020)

Not a conspiracy theorist at all. However, people are right to be alarmed over 5g but not for its health risks. This will be a surveillance issue. Increased scrutiny by the security forces and utilisation of big data. Look at where China is now. 

It's not a conspiracy, its a requirement for control. By those that fear things.The ones that need to protect their investments, bank balances and furrowed brows.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2020)

Dietary supplements too!

"Both of them appear to have been involved previously in a business called Immortalis, which sells a dietary supplement called Klotho Formula.

Its website - rather similar in design to that of the BioShield - says Klotho Formula uses a "proprietary procedure that leads to relativistic time dilation and biological quantum entanglement at the DNA level".


----------



## existentialist (May 28, 2020)

editor said:


> Dietary supplements too!
> 
> "Both of them appear to have been involved previously in a business called Immortalis, which sells a dietary supplement called Klotho Formula.
> 
> Its website - rather similar in design to that of the BioShield - says Klotho Formula uses a "proprietary procedure that leads to relativistic time dilation and biological quantum entanglement at the DNA level".


Fuck, that's amazing. I'm going to start using that as the canonical example of cosmic quantum woo.


----------



## Marty1 (May 28, 2020)

Has anyone done a 5G and C-19 repellent face mask yet?


----------



## Lurdan (May 28, 2020)

Man in 'dark clothing' seen at base of 5G phone mast before it went up in flames - Liverpool Echo yesterday



> A 5G phone mast was destroyed overnight in a blaze sparking an investigation by police and fire bosses. One crew was called to Brodie Avenue in Mossley Hill just before midnight last night following reports a mast was on fire.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## platinumsage (May 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Dietary supplements too!
> 
> "Both of them appear to have been involved previously in a business called Immortalis, which sells a dietary supplement called Klotho Formula.
> 
> Its website - rather similar in design to that of the BioShield - says Klotho Formula uses a "proprietary procedure that leads to relativistic time dilation and biological quantum entanglement at the DNA level".



I see that BBC article has been retitled "Trading Standards squad targets anti-5G USB stick"

Is there any difference between this nonsense and some of the audiophile "HiFi" equipment which retails for a similar markup? Have Trading Standards ever targeted products such as this £1469 HDMI cable, flagrantly for sale on Amazon.


----------



## WouldBe (May 29, 2020)

A fool and his money....

I like the reviews.


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I see that BBC article has been retitled "Trading Standards squad targets anti-5G USB stick"
> 
> Is there any difference between this nonsense and some of the audiophile "HiFi" equipment which retails for a similar markup? Have Trading Standards ever targeted products such as this £1469 HDMI cable, flagrantly for sale on Amazon.


it's only £1459 now! Hurry, it's a bargain


----------



## tim (May 30, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Yet strangely coronavirus didn't break out there or at that time.



Glastonbury Tor (Ynys yr Afalon in the old language) is the resting place of King Arthur. His bones emit Arthur waves on the Quantum frequency, which are a form of positive radiation that  excaliberate all harmful forms of radiation within a five-mile radius. One consequence of this is that Micheal Eavis's cattle are immortal: Daisy and Buttercup's original milkmaid was Guinevere.


----------



## pogofish (May 30, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Is there any difference between this nonsense and some of the audiophile "HiFi" equipment which retails for a similar markup? Have Trading Standards ever targeted products such as this £1469 HDMI cable, flagrantly for sale on Amazon.



Yes!  We already have a well established thread for audiophile bollocks.










						Do you consider yourself an audiophile?
					

Does anyone else find the term 'audiophile' a load of old wank? And people who claim to be one smug, self important tossers?   Now there's obviously vast differences between a £15 system from Tesco and one that costs a few grand from a stereo shop, but most of the stuff that audiophiles claim is...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2020)

It looks like Kailo fake pain patches are going for broke now by selling on Amazon where people can post negative reviews.
It seems there are quite a few "confirmed purchase" 5 star reviews by suspicious-looking purchasers...
Kailo raised 2 million dollars on crowdfunding ...
But there are genuine positive reviews for people scammed out of hundreds of dollars...very sad...

I did a quick search for an image of where I'd heard the technology started out.
At least adding elements to an antenna could possibly work if done right.
Though I doubt anyone noticed any improvement by adding extreme directionality to a phone ...


----------



## NoXion (May 30, 2020)

Combustible said:


> Right, it's just that the size of the photon energy is not much of an argument.



It is when you consider that the power output of a typical mobile phone is in the range of 1 to 5 watts. Your own body is producing more radiation than that, about 100 watts in infra red. So if cellphone radiation can't even produce a measurable temperature increase and is also non-ionising, then there aren't any remotely plausible mechanisms for harm left. Randomised double-blind studies have turned up nothing.

The anti-Semitic loons and hippie hypochondriacs haven't got a scientific leg to stand on.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 3, 2020)

Right so bit late on this but holy fuck the levels of insanity in this world are outrageous.

I've just seen a video of a demonstration in Rome by the "Gilet Arancioni" (Orange jackets, a sort of weird conspiracy theory/right wing copycat of the Gilet jaune in France) where a woman on stage talking to the crowd (like, an official speaker, but no idea who she is) links together the idea of vaccines and 5G as being two sides of the same coin (wtf) and also that this is all funded/organized/plotted by Bill Gates ... It's just beyond the maddest nonsense I ever remember from the days of laughing at 9/11 conspiracies but obviously the rabbit hole has been digging itself deeper and deeper and deeper since then. 

These people are genuinely dangerous and, apparently, growing in number. I have no idea what can be done about it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 3, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> View attachment 215177


I would have thought no one would be stupid enough to do that, then I remembered the person who was buying antifreeze for their VW Beetle (Old type).


----------



## LDC (Jun 5, 2020)

Flavour said:


> Right so bit late on this but holy fuck the levels of insanity in this world are outrageous.
> 
> I've just seen a video of a demonstration in Rome by the "Gilet Arancioni" (Orange jackets, a sort of weird conspiracy theory/right wing copycat of the Gilet jaune in France) where a woman on stage talking to the crowd (like, an official speaker, but no idea who she is) links together the idea of vaccines and 5G as being two sides of the same coin (wtf) and also that this is all funded/organized/plotted by Bill Gates ... It's just beyond the maddest nonsense I ever remember from the days of laughing at 9/11 conspiracies but obviously the rabbit hole has been digging itself deeper and deeper and deeper since then.
> 
> These people are genuinely dangerous and, apparently, growing in number. I have no idea what can be done about it.



I've recently been shown the FB account of someone I know (only very vaguely, but a couple of handfuls of people I know are good friends with them) and it's packed full of the anti-vax/5G/Plandemic/Bill Gates conspiracy. They've started a FB group covering that as well, and it's full of Rothschild stuff, all the usual preditable anti-semitism and conspiracy stuff. They have kids as well and they've boasted on FB about making sure their kids know all this. Someone I know who's friends with them is struggling to know what to do about it, it feels like they're too invested in it to try and just have a chat.

And I just heard from a friend of mine in Barcelona and he says this stuff is much more prevalent there than it ever has been before. He called it the meta-conspiracy as lots of other stuff can be slotted in under the CV stuff - anti-vax/RFID tracking/NWO/secret cabal/5G.

Both those examples involved people connected to the left wing political scene (albeit the more hippie side of it) so not just randoms, and I do think this stuff is becoming much more of a problem than it was in the past. You can even see more bits of it here with the whole bricks nonsense.

E2A: just been reminded of this after reading the 'US in flames (2020)' thread, she's also woven antifa into this conspiracy as 'paid mercenaries' (by Soros or undercover police) causing trouble to inflame the situation and so allowing martial law to be brought in, allowing NWO, etc.

I think it's worthy of some discussion about what to do, I see this as a real and growing problem. Sometimes it feels like the end of days with people grasping onto anything that makes some 'sense' of a increasingly chaotic and scary world.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 5, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I think it's worthy of some discussion about what to do, I see this as a real and growing problem. Sometimes it feels like the end of days with people grasping onto anything that makes some 'sense' of a increasingly chaotic and scary world.



Well, I think that's pretty much it, isn't it, conspiracy theories give people a reason that things are happening. Or at least a better (? less random?) reason than "a pangolin ate a bat and then someone caught the pangolin and went to sell its meat and that's why lots of people are dying" or whatever the hell _actually_ happened. The idea that either (a) this is so fucking random that you couldn't control it, or (b) that it's our fault for our rapacious approach to the natural world and our collective failure to hold anyone to account because we want everything to be cheap and easy ... well, those "reasons" are terrifyng because I have no control _or_ make me at the very least slightly responsible.

Whereas as a consipracy theory allows me to resist, or show that I can't be fooled, or that I'm cleverer than most of you ... it gives me back the illusion of control.

As for what to do ... crikey, good luck. 
I guess I always start with "why?" Whats the end game? What do all these multi-millionaires want from all this that they haven't already got? You're already basically irrelevant to them, what will 5G/Mandatory Vaccines/whatever actually achieve?
... but then you're down the rabbit hole.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 5, 2020)

Sorry, had to wrap that post up a bit quick, had to actually go and do the work I was being paid for  god.

Anyway ... it's not very nice I suppose, but I rather point out to people

how much more control do you think "they" need? What, exactly, is it that you do which makes you such a threat? Not entirely sure that you going to Penge any time you like is really top of "their" concerns
If you have a mobile phone then "they" already have the means to be able to tell where you are at any point
and even if you don't have a mobile phone, you don't actually do anything really, do you?
if you have a job/pay tax/claim benefits/vote/use electricity/use gas/use water ... then "they" already know where you live and what you do
if you use any sort of payment card. See above plus they now know what you like to buy
if you use the internet, see above plus they now know what you look at
have you ever wroked on something that involved more than 5 people? Now imaging a conspiracy involving thousands, millions ... and no-one says anything, ever? Or makes a mistake?
have you ever been told a secret? Did you keep it to yourself? (a small % might try to claim they do, but 95% of people when pushed will admit they've told one person who they really trust. Then extrapolate, because guess what that person did?)
and then just stick the knife in. You are irrelevent. These people don't even think about you in any more than the most general of terms. You are herds of cattle and they dont need to do _anything more_ because you _already do everything they need you to do._

Which, of course, is depressingly true for most of us. I usually start drinking at this point.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2020)

Workers are now being kidnapping because if this moronic bullshit. This is the real harm the bedroom conspiracy twats cause



> Villagers in the Huancavelica region of Peru have detained eight technicians who were repairing a wireless antenna, over fears their work would spread Covid-19.
> The villagers mistakenly believed that the workers were installing 5G technology in the area.
> False claims linking 5G to coronavirus have been widely shared online.
> Scientists say a connection between the two is biologically impossible.
> ...


----------



## likesfish (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm just sorry I'm not sociopathic enough to sell £400 usb sticks to morons.

Most of these woo merchants actually  belive their ridiculous claims


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 12, 2020)

likesfish said:


> I'm just sorry I'm not sociopathic enough to sell £400 usb sticks to morons.
> 
> Most of these woo merchants actually  belive their ridiculous claims


I'm just sorry I didn't think of it first.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2020)

The fightback continues!


----------



## LDC (Jun 20, 2020)

Oh dear, never mind.









						Jeremy Corbyn's brother charged with breaching Covid lockdown rules
					

Piers Corbyn, 73, faces two charges after attending protests in central London last month




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## kenny g (Jun 20, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Just found out something from a link in that Vice article about 5G above, that 5G equipment was trialled at Glastonbury last year. (see middle part of the article I've linked to there).
> 
> Most festival folk would just be glad that they had fast reception/connections, I'm a rare weirdo there who doesn't take (or even own) a smartphone.
> But smartphone-dependence is more generally *huge* among most at Glastonbury!
> ...



Stopped going once they built the wall and it became a BBC theme park. Not surprised at all by all this.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 20, 2020)

kenny g said:


> *Stopped going once they built the wall and it became a BBC theme park.* Not surprised at all by all this.



Yes, that's *exactly* what it's like at Glastonbury Fest these days!  
Absolutely indistinguishable!!   

*Top tip* : What you see on the BBC  is only a _fraction_ of everything else that (still  ) happens on site 
Plenty of people from "the old days" still go ........


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 20, 2020)

Not me, I stopped when they more or less doubled the tax to sixty odd quid and made it an impenetrable fortress.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 20, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Not me, I stopped when they more or less doubled the tax to sixty odd quid and made it an impenetrable fortress.



It was well more than 60 quid while still being easily penetrable.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 20, 2020)

Dogsauce , platinumsage

* "Back in the Day" folks!  *

(We volunteer/work  :at the megaFest these days -- have done since 2008  )


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 21, 2020)

likesfish said:


> Most of these woo merchants actually  belive their ridiculous claims



No they don't.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 22, 2020)

Pretty sure homeopaths rekkei nutritionists Paltrow and her jade eggs etc believe their brand of woo self delusion  is the first step.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 22, 2020)

likesfish said:


> Pretty sure homeopaths rekkei nutritionists Paltrow and her jade eggs etc believe their brand of woo self delusion  is the first step.



If they're still checking in with actual doctors and hospitals in order to cure what ails them, then surely they must know, even if only semi- or subconsciously, that their bullshit doesn't really work. 

Although I think the same could be said of a lot of people who buy those kind of services. Notice how there isn't a an overwhelming demand for Reiki masters to treat coronary heart disease, or Acupuncturists to treat cancer. It's almost always used to treat the kind of non-specific complaints that can easily be "treated" with a placebo, i.e. sugar pills (which is what most homeopathic medication is, as it happens). Even the people who do try to treat serious illnesses like cancer using alternative methods suffer a staggering 250% greater chance of succumbing to the disease.

I think the "it cures cancer!!!11!!" types are a small group of true believers, while the majority of people who buy into alt-med rubbish are vaguely aware of the limitations, but don't follow the reasoning to its conclusion, for various reasons.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2020)

NoXion said:


> If they're still checking in with actual doctors and hospitals in order to cure what ails them, then surely they must know, even if only semi- or subconsciously, that their bullshit doesn't really work.
> 
> Although I think the same could be said of a lot of people who buy those kind of services. Notice how there isn't a an overwhelming demand for Reiki masters to treat coronary heart disease, or Acupuncturists to treat cancer. It's almost always used to treat the kind of non-specific complaints that can easily be "treated" with a placebo, i.e. sugar pills (which is what most homeopathic medication is, as it happens). Even the people who do try to treat serious illnesses like cancer using alternative methods suffer a staggering 250% greater chance of succumbing to the disease.
> 
> I think the "it cures cancer!!!11!!" types are a small group of true believers, while the majority of people who buy into alt-med rubbish are vaguely aware of the limitations, but don't follow the reasoning to its conclusion, for various reasons.


There's a gradient...it starts with things like "it can't do any harm", or appeals to "traditional" authority, creeps through "I'm sure this echinacea stops me getting colds", and sometimes ends up in the growing belief that allopathic medicine is all wrong, and the only way is woo.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## sovereignb (Jul 2, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 220478


This has me howling 😂😂😂


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 2, 2020)

In fairness electricity has killed shit loads of people over the years...


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 2, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> In fairness electricity has killed shit loads of people over the years...


It's never caused a plague before though.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 2, 2020)

Apparently


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## existentialist (Jul 2, 2020)

Lurdan said:


>


TBF, if I was going to take the piss out of the 5Gers, that's pretty much exactly how I'd do it


----------



## [62] (Jul 21, 2020)

Totnes of course...









						John Kitson and Jason Liosatos: Anti- 5G activists in Totnes hold deeply antisemitic views. – HOPE not hate
					

HOPE not hate recently published a blog on anti-5G Facebook groups, revealing that such groups were riddled with antisemitic tropes and conspiracies. The report warned...




					www.hopenothate.org.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 21, 2020)

Why does autism (and in this case also ADHD) crop up so often for conspiraloons?

If it’s not the antivaxxers talking about mercury poisoning, it’s some other cunt banging on that Greta Thunberg being an agent (willing or otherwise) of the deep state


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 21, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Why does autism (and in this case also ADHD) crop up so often for conspiraloons?
> 
> If it’s not the antivaxxers talking about mercury poisoning, it’s some other cunt banging on that Greta Thunberg being an agent (willing or otherwise) of the deep state



It's attractive to anti-vaxers and it isn't hard for the sort of people that believe that to make the leap to 5g causing Autism too.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 21, 2020)

Sure, but what’s the attraction?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Sure, but what’s the attraction?



Just availability bias, I reckon.  It already crops up in conspiracy theories, so comes easily to mind.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 21, 2020)

I wonder if it’s popularity in the states is linked to 1) the hyper medicalising mindset there, 2) the absence of social care and subsequent pressure on families, 3) the stigma towards neurodevelopmental conditions in the states


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I wonder if it’s popularity in the states is linked to 1) the hyper medicalising mindset there, 2) the absence of social care and subsequent pressure on families, 3) the stigma towards neurodevelopmental conditions in the states



Is there especially a stigma in the States compared with anywhere else?
I'd been led to believe every third kid was on ritalin...


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 21, 2020)

seems to be more acceptable within the culture to denigrate based on neurodevelopment. I’ve got nothing beyond anecdote though


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> seems to be more acceptable within the culture to denigrate based on neurodevelopment. I’ve got nothing beyond anecdote though



They do seem to generally have more comedies that do quite a lot of "punching down".


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 21, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Why does autism (and in this case also ADHD) crop up so often for conspiraloons?



Andrew Wakefield  is a huge part of it.  -- as I'm sure you know.

Struck off and hugely discredited in the UK**, but widely followed by anti-vaccination twats/consiraloons where he now lives (the US).

**I'm sure he still has a fair bit of following here as well , but not nearly so much as he once did, 15 to 20 years ago.

ETA in the morning to correct 'anti-vaxxers'  to the correct term : 'anti-vaccination twats' <  at self >


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2020)

wouldn't have thought he has much of a following here


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 21, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Why does autism (and in this case also ADHD) crop up so often for conspiraloons?
> 
> If it’s not the antivaxxers talking about mercury poisoning, it’s some other cunt banging on that Greta Thunberg being an agent (willing or otherwise) of the deep state


I think it is largely around middle class parents unable to accept that there can be anything wrong with their kids unless something external caused it.  

This was a "live debate" when my daughter was little.  We did worry, but got her vaccinated.  It knocked her out for a couple of days, and she really wasn't the same lively little thing afterwards.

But she's just got a masters degree in chemistry,  so I guess no harm was done.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 22, 2020)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Andrew Wakefield  is a huge part of it.  -- as I'm sure you know.
> 
> Struck off and hugely discredited in the UK**, but widely followed by anti-vaccination twats/consiraloons where he now lives (the US).
> 
> ***I'm sure he still has a fair bit of following here as well* , but not nearly so much as he once did, 15 to 20 years ago.





two sheds said:


> wouldn't have thought he has much of a following here



I wish I was confident enough to agree, but I'm not 

I believe he's pretty big in the States, and there's a fair few conspiraloons/anti-vaccination twats in the UK too 

I do admit though that I couldn't make myself do any research into his popularity level ... 
Wakefield annoys me too much to waste time on that!


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

Anyone come across this?









						Can Non-Ionizing Radiation Cause Cancer? - EMFSA
					

Archives of Physics Research Can Non-Ionizing Radiation Cause Cancer? Archives of Physics Research, 2017, 8 (1):1-2 Abstract Author(s): Magda Havas Our exposure to non-ionizing radiation (NIR) has been increasing steadily with our use of electricity, electronic equipment and-more recently-with...




					www.emfsa.co.za
				




Basically saying that 5G-like non-ionizing radiation can still cause cancers because it can produce free radicals in the body. I did search  and found a couple of articles debunking Magda Havas and her methods:

EMF&Health Poor EHS Studies (although several of the links don't work) and
Trust Me, I’m A Doctor: Magda Havas And WiFi
Plus
NYT: Conspiracy theories that 5G phones cause cancer originate from Russia

Any thoughts gentlegreen and others?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2020)

I keep thinking "EMF" is a rave classic, but it's actually "LFO" ....


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 25, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I keep thinking "EMF" is a rave classic, but it's actually "LFO" ....



But they did do this alt dance classic so...


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

This looks quite good, too. Cell Phones And Cancer Risk

It is ironic that we have a pandemic that has killed around 60,000 people this year in the UK alone but people are being told they shouldn't "be afraid" to go out, yet they should be afraid of mobile phones which have been around for years yet seem to have killed and caused brain tumours in no people whatsoever.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2020)

The crazy stuff is these nutters extend it to very low frequencies - so pity those living near Droitwich.
Radio 4 was literally killing people for decades.

The French are massively big on woo - though ironically in the gardening forum I sometimes read, any even vaguely poisonous plant that appears in people's gardens (but not much more toxic cultivated species) warrants a call to the Mairie and a team in hasmat suits with flame-throwers...

Their healthfood shops are actually "organic coops" ...
I struggle not to take the piss when an "electrosensible" turns up and suggests people turn off their mobiles when shopping ...









						Biocoop Demi-lune à Poitiers : les clients éteignent leur portable pour les personnes électro-sensibles
					

C'est une première à Poitiers. Un magasin Biocoop réduit au maximum ses émissions d'ondes pour accueillir les personnes sensibles aux ondes électromagnétiques. Tous les lundis matins, les clients sont invités à éteindre leur téléphone portable.




					www.francebleu.fr


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2020)

I know Thunderf00t is windbaggy and patronising on a good day and has massive issues with "wimminz", but he puts in the effort and recently made a video demonstrating the heating effect of WIFI / mobile frequencies on cheese slices.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

I remember you linked to an excellent piece on the different radiation frequencies a while ago.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I remember you linked to an excellent piece on the different radiation frequencies a while ago.


Yes - Big Clive is always handy for that sort of thing ...


----------



## Argonia (Oct 25, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> But they did do this alt dance classic so...




A kid at school convinced me they were called Electric Mother Fuckers


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 25, 2020)

Argonia said:


> A kid at school convinced me they were called Electric Mother Fuckers


It's Ecstacy MotherFucker


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 11, 2020)

This is a lovely story i saw elsewhere about glastonbury:


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> This is a lovely story i saw elsewhere about glastonbury:
> 
> View attachment 243047


Not enough fucking facepalms in the world...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 11, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not enough fucking facepalms in the world...


...but, it is Glastonbury.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> ...but, it is Glastonbury.


Twat central


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 11, 2020)

If you want a good laugh, check out this thread ...









						Pirate / Free Radio: RF & Health
					

I keep reading articles about RF and health one man in the midlands with a house built like a faraday cage because it causes him problems. BUT what about digital TV with a couple of MW of rf.  If you live under that lot surely problems would occur here first anyone any thoughts.



					members7.boardhost.com
				




The loon factor is strong.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 11, 2020)

And, let's not forget...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2020)

Fucking hell







__





						Amazon.co.uk : Router Guard
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## two sheds (Dec 11, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> If you want a good laugh, check out this thread ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Seen some strange looking drones around my area too, they seem to be chameleon like, the only time you can really see them is either when there is a sudden quick contrast between the backround colour and foreground colour of the sky, or when there is direct strong sunlight hitting it, it reflects or converts to a bright yellow colour.



Clearly an SEP 



> An SEP is something we can't see, or don't see, or our brain doesn't let us see, because we think that it's somebody else's problem.... The brain just edits it out, it's like a blind spot. If you look at it directly you won't see it unless you know precisely what it is. Your only hope is to catch it by surprise out of the corner of your eye.
> 
> - Ah, - said Arthur, - then that's why...
> - Yes, - said Ford, who knew what Arthur was going to say.
> ...


----------



## pinkmonkey (Dec 11, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Why does autism (and in this case also ADHD) crop up so often for conspiraloons?
> 
> If it’s not the antivaxxers talking about mercury poisoning, it’s some other cunt banging on that Greta Thunberg being an agent (willing or otherwise) of the deep state


Plot twist: my shrink thinks my adhd is worse than my relatives is because of brain trauma caused by measles. I wasn’t vaccinated. I also have autistic traits. So this bullshit sends me into a rage.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Fucking hell
> 
> View attachment 243059
> 
> ...


But... But... That would... Oh, never mind


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 11, 2020)

pinkmonkey said:


> Plot twist: my shrink thinks my adhd is worse than my relatives is because of brain trauma caused by measles. I wasn’t vaccinated. I also have autistic traits. So this bullshit sends me into a rage.



"Like" does not seem the right reaction for this. Just ... fucking hell.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 11, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Twat central



Stuff like that just makes me want to give up on people though. All the 5G qanonce bill gates mandatory vaccine bollocks just makes me want to watch it all burn.

Then I read some Ted Chiang, or Neil deGrasse Tyson and I stop being anti-humanity again

It's all very confusing.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 11, 2020)

cupoid_stunt said:
			
		

> but, it is Glastonbury.





beesonthewhatnow said:


> Twat central



With exceptions, thankfully. Some, anyway


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2020)

Someone said recently that Bristol empties when Glasto's on - lots of woo in Bristol...


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 11, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Someone said recently that Bristol empties when Glasto's on - lots of woo in Bristol...



Could well have been me who said that on here  -- there's definitely a lot of Bristol voices amongst various crews** when the fest is on 

Some non-fest friends stayed over in Bristol over the main Glastonbury weekend in 2017 I think, and they did say it was quite quiet around town!

**TBH though., I think a lot of the Bristolians (especially!) tend to decrease the woo-proportion on site ... G-Town worse than G-Fest in that respect anyway, IME and IMO.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Someone said recently that Bristol empties when Glasto's on - lots of woo in Bristol...



There was some ‘Lockdown Skeptics’ sticker on one of the telecoms cabinets outside my school, fortunately it was one of those that peels off easily in one go before getting screwed up and shoved in my pocket. Plenty of new age twats about.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 12, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Yes - Big Clive is always handy for that sort of thing ...




man’s got no respect for the apple pie


----------



## pinkmonkey (Dec 12, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> "Like" does not seem the right reaction for this. Just ... fucking hell.


It’s mad isn’t it - but also handy for shutting these idiots up! I’ve also managed to convince some people to vaccinate their kids. Viruses are hard on our bodies, I think we’re realising this for the first time in decades.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 12, 2020)

Time to shut this thread down and open a new one...








						Nokia heads up Europe’s 6G technology project - TechHQ
					

Finnish tech firm Nokia is set to lead Europe’s flagship 6G research project Hexa-X, an initiative that will focus on developing the vision for future 6G




					techhq.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2020)

2hats said:


> Time to shut this thread down and open a new one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that should set the loons off even more.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 12, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> that should set the loons off even more.


BUT IT'S ONE MORE WORSE!!!


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 12, 2020)

Will it cause covid-28?


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 23, 2020)

5G: Masts at centre of row in Bath - BBC News


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 23, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> 5G: Masts at centre of row in Bath - BBC News



The council will lose on appeal and have to pay costs.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 23, 2020)

Link to the article -









						5G: Masts at centre of row in Bath
					

The Somerset city is a 5G hot-spot not for its connectivity, but the fiery row around masts.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## NoXion (Dec 24, 2020)

Oh look, it's the precautionary principle being abused. Yet again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 24, 2020)

Maybe next time the idiots protest, I'll go with a shedload of sunscreen and hats ..

Perhaps someone ought to actually arrange anti-sun protests ...


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 24, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Maybe next time the idiots protest, I'll go with a shedload of sunscreen and hats ..


Tin foil ones?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 24, 2020)

My brother posted earlier, on whatsapp, that since his wife got her first covid jab yesterday, he now has 5g reception when she's at home.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 24, 2020)

Update from my brother, apparently she has a very sore arm, he reckons the microchip got stuck in her arm, instead of entering her bloodstream.


----------



## keybored (Dec 26, 2020)

The locals are having none of it.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2021)

Just had an email from OFCOM regarding the terms of my ham radio licence.

I was never going to do use than a few watts at 7MHz-ish, and I know there are people out there using kilowatts - but not near enough to human beings for any detectable effect...

I haven't actually bothered to look at the specifics, but this has surely got to be bullshit and I wonder if it's going to be more about squeezing amateurs out of spectrum that commercial operators want to use...









						Electromagnetic fields (EMF)
					

How to comply with Ofcom’s new rules on EMF, including an EMF calculator you can use to assess compliance.




					www.ofcom.org.uk
				





RSGB response :-



			http://rsgb.org/main/files/2020/06/200605_Ofcom-EMF-Consultation_RSGB-Response.pdf
		





> Dear Licence Holder,
> 
> We are writing to make you aware of some important changes that we are proposing to make to your Wireless Telegraphy Act licence(s) issued by Ofcom.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoXion (Mar 7, 2021)

Reads like a bunch of bullshit to me. Like OFCOM wants to be seen to be doing something. Bureaucratic idiocy. Where's the evidence for harm that necessitates this change? It's not shown anywhere, yet if it exists then surely it would be shown front and centre?

Good luck to the RSGB and all amateur radio operators in fighting this nonsense.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Reads like a bunch of bullshit to me. Like OFCOM wants to be seen to be doing something. Bureaucratic idiocy. Where's the evidence for harm that necessitates this change? It's not shown anywhere, yet if it exists then surely it would be shown front and centre?
> 
> Good luck to the RSGB and all amateur radio operators in fighting this nonsense.


Ironic really - as in the old days it was all about hams not causing RFI in poorly-built domestic radios and TVs - whereas now it's a massive challenge to be an operator in an urban setting for the opposite reason - with every portable device being one or more poorly-screened transmitter - even down to domestic lighting and USB power packs - and with digital communication being inherently tolerant of interference.

It was such a shock when I hooked up a SW radio to a proper antenna for the first time in decades ... the only form of communication I would attempt where I currently live would be *W*eak *S*ignal *P*ropagation *R*eporter - which uses the protocols used for getting data to and from interplanetary probes...

Shameful to see an official body going along with this crap - even disingenuously - there are parallels with the "glyphosate causes cancer" nonsense ...


----------



## NoXion (Mar 7, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Ironic really - as in the old days it was all about hams not causing RFI in poorly-built domestic radios and TVs - whereas now it's a massive challenge to be an operator in an urban setting for the opposite reason - with every portable device being one or more poorly-screened transmitter - even down to domestic lighting and USB power packs - and with digital communication being inherently tolerant of interference.
> 
> It was such a shock when I hooked up a SW radio to a proper antenna for the first time in decades ... the only form of communication I would attempt where I currently live would be *W*eak *S*ignal *P*ropagation *R*eporter - which uses the protocols used for getting data to and from interplanetary probes...
> 
> Shameful to see an official body going along with this crap - even disingenuously - there are parallels with the "glyphosate causes cancer" nonsense ...



I don't even know why they would even be disingenuously going along with nonsense like this; it seems to betray a fundamental misunderstanding of the conspiranoid mindset, and the kind of fearful and paranoid thinking that can lead one down the primrose path to such worldviews. "No smoke without fire", and so on and so forth. Official bodies shouldn't even be dignifying such crap with a response.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Lurdan (Aug 19, 2021)

Mail Story [link]

*Conspiracy theorist, 41, caused up to £150,000 damage when he set 5G phone mast ablaze
after making a 'bunker' in his kitchen using pans and covering himself in tinfoil*









Spoiler: Text of story



A conspiracy theorist caused around £150,000 damage when he set a 5G phone mast ablaze in a bid to 'protect' others.

David Patterson, 41, had previously constructed a 'bunker' in his kitchen using tins and covered himself in foil in a bid to make a barrier against harmful 'waves' from the transmitter.

After breaking into the locked compound in Wardley Garage, Gateshead, Patterson admitted to setting fire to the BT phone mast on the roof - which cost between £100,000 and £150,000 to replace. 

He said he was motivated to commit arson because he believed 5G was 'dangerous' and that he genuinely thought at the time he was 'protecting his family and others from harm'.

Speaking from the dock in Newcastle Crown Court, Patterson admitted his actions were wrong and said conspiracy theories 'don't apply to me no (sic) more'.

Newcastle Crown Court heard in the early hours of June 21 last year the 41-year-old climbed over a fence into a locked compound at Wardley Garage in Gateshead and set fire to a BT phone mast on the roof.

Prosecutor Alec Burns told the court: 'Police attended and they arrested him.

He admitted he had set fire to the mast, saying because it was 5G he believed it was 'dangerous'.

Mr Burns said there were two seats of fire and the mast, which was destroyed by flames, cost between £100,000 and £150,000 to replace.

Damage caused to the garage building is estimated to cost around £15,000 to repair.

The court heard at the time of the fire Patterson had the 'delusional belief' that he was 'protecting his family and others from harm'. 

Judge Sarah Mallett said Patterson had previously 'covered himself in tin foil and had a self-made bunker in his kitchen'.

Judge Mallett added: 'His belief was the tins and tin foil would act as a bunker from the waves he believed he was experiencing from the 5G mast, furthered as it was, that belief, by material that is readily accessible on the internet that frankly feeds beliefs that are widely considered and accepted to be completely delusional.'

Patterson, of Pensher Street East, Felling, Gateshead, Tyne and Wear, admitted arson.

Speaking from the dock, Patterson told the court: 'I know what I did was totally wrong.

'Conspiracy theories don't apply to me no more. I am well aware my mind can't take it.

'I want to spend time with my lovely friends and lovely family now.'

Tony Davis, defending, said Patterson has been under the care of mental health services. 

Judge Mallett adjourned sentence until October 1 and said although Patterson has made 'good progress' she has concerns about the future and wants more information about the mental health interventions available to the court.

The judge told him: 'I need to make sure the sentence I pass not only benefits you but, more importantly, benefits everyone by reducing the risks you have shown you are capable of causing.'

Patterson has been given conditional bail until the next hearing.



Bit of a shame he wasn't more paranoid about CCTV


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 19, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 270228


Another good one is sharing theories about being tracked on Facebook, on their android phone, etc.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 19, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 270228



I don't remember anyone saying anything til 5G.


----------



## belboid (Aug 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> I don't remember anyone saying anything til 5G.


Here you go









						False claim: 3G, 4G and 5G caused SARS, swine flu and the new coronavirus
					

Posts on social media claim that 3G was introduced in 2003, the same year as the SARS outbreak, 4G was introduced in 2009, the same year as the swine flu outbreak, and that 5G was introduced in 2020, the same year as the coronavirus outbreak. The claim implies the telephone...




					www.reuters.com


----------



## souljacker (Aug 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> I don't remember anyone saying anything til 5G.



Lots of people were anti phone masts before 5G came about, failing to realise that having a cell tower closer to your house actually reduced the amount of power your phone would kick out thereby reducing the possible danger of cell phone radiation giving you cancer.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 19, 2021)

belboid said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, "someone said something said on Facebook" blah blah.  I don't recall protests or anything on the scale of the 5G paranoia.
Not saying there wasn't an evolutionary thing going on from previous tech generations, but it was pretty niche.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 19, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Lots of people were anti phone masts before 5G came about, failing to realise that having a cell tower closer to your house actually reduced the amount of power your phone would kick out thereby reducing the possible danger of cell phone radiation giving you cancer.



Yes, NIMBY radiation type fears and stuff.  I think that's of a different kind to 5G's all-encompassing power to cause any and all manner of ills.  It was mostly about people not understanding the inverse square law.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> Yeah, "someone said something said on Facebook" blah blah.  I don't recall protests or anything on the scale of the 5G paranoia.


It was happening but I suspect most people didn't notice as much. Here's a story from 2002: 3G rollout threatened by mast protests | ZDNet


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 19, 2021)

Yep, it dates back to the start, and just got worst from 2G onwards, but covid super-charged it when it comes to 5G.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yep, it dates back to the start, and just got worst from 2G onwards, but covid super-charged it when it comes to 5G.


The frequency's higher so people are more susceptible.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 19, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> Mail Story [link]
> 
> *Conspiracy theorist, 41, caused up to £150,000 damage when he set 5G phone mast ablaze
> after making a 'bunker' in his kitchen using pans and covering himself in tinfoil*
> ...


If only he'd worn a tin foil balaclava.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 19, 2021)

souljacker said:


> It was happening but I suspect most people didn't notice as much. Here's a story from 2002: 3G rollout threatened by mast protests | ZDNet





cupid_stunt said:


> Yep, it dates back to the start, and just got worst from 2G onwards, but covid super-charged it when it comes to 5G.



There were general concerns about non-ionising radiation as the use of mobile phones proliferated, and that continued as smartphones came along, but the 5G/anti-vaxx/anti-lockdown nexus is something on a very new scale, and I think the way it is supercharged by social media has transformed things.

All I'm saying is that I don't think the "business as usual" implication of that meme is valid.

As an aside, I don't really remember the previous issues being particularly understood as "2G" or "3G" etc. being particularly sinister technologies, but the concerns being centred on a proliferation of masts.  I can see the terms referenced in old news stories (at least from 3G), but don't remember anyone really talking about it.  I think I had a dumb phone until 4G had been out for some time, so maybe just wasn't taking much of an interest in the minutiae.

I can't even imagine how people can come to the conclusion that such tech is related to virus outbreaks.

Fair to say that everyone seems to stop worrying about the previous tech generation once a new one comes along, though.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> I can't even imagine how people can come to the conclusion that such tech is related to virus outbreaks.



It's this part which makes me wonder if there is anything to those rumours I've heard, that anti-5G is being egged on by some malevolent actor.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 19, 2021)

NoXion said:


> It's this part which makes me wonder if there is anything to those rumours I've heard, that anti-5G is being egged on by some malevolent actor.



What kind of malevolent actor?
Commercial, geo-political etc?


----------



## NoXion (Aug 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> What kind of malevolent actor?
> Commercial, geo-political etc?



Hard to say for sure, since they're acting covertly. Russia was the one being fingered in the version I heard, but that could just be nonsense. In any case I do find it weird why 5G is being linked to viral outbreaks in this manner. Conspiracy theorists love to use shit like nanotechnology to try and bridge the gap, but since they don't have a clue what they're talking about, they're all over the shop with no single coherent explanation.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 19, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Hard to say for sure, since they're acting covertly. Russia was the one being fingered in the version I heard, but that could just be nonsense. In any case I do find it weird why 5G is being linked to viral outbreaks in this manner. Conspiracy theorists love to use shit like nanotechnology to try and bridge the gap, but since they don't have a clue what they're talking about, they're all over the shop with no single coherent explanation.



My feeling is that it's an emergent information mutation like the QAnon machine is designed to generate.  People post random shit, dumb ideas get combined, some stick etc. etc.
The idea that Russia is stirring the pot is reasonable, though.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> The frequency's higher so people are more susceptible.



True, IIRC around 3.5 GHz, but satellite TV services for the UK use over 10 GHz, so is far better equipped to spread covid. 

But, the loons ignore that, because it's too much effort to go up and set fire to a satellite, the lazy bastards.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> True, IIRC around 3.5 GHz, but satellite TV services for the UK use over 10 GHz, so is far better equipped to spread covid.
> 
> But, the loons ignore that, because it's too much effort to go up and set fire to a satellite, the lazy bastards.



The comedy of it being that all these frequencies that are being used by 5G are in use already on other wireless comms. An anti-vaxxer/5G loon was telling me about how dangerous the 'new' 60Ghz part of the 5G standard was. I pointed out that 60Ghz has been used in long haul wireless comms for years and in fact, I was installing it all they way back in 2007. There is nothing new about it at all and if it's killing people today, it should have killed me 15 years ago.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 19, 2021)

souljacker said:


> The comedy of it being that all these frequencies that are being used by 5G are in use already on other wireless comms. An anti-vaxxer/5G loon was telling me about how dangerous the 'new' 60Ghz part of the 5G standard was. I pointed out that 60Ghz has been used in long haul wireless comms for years and in fact, I was installing it all they way back in 2007. There is nothing new about it at all and if it's killing people today, it should have killed me 15 years ago.



I'm curious how they responded to that.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 19, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I'm curious how they responded to that.


I'm wrong and all the scientists are wrong and I've been duped by the MSM and the satanic cabal and the joooooz and he's done his own research.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 19, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I'm wrong and all the scientists are wrong and I've been duped by the MSM and the satanic cabal and the joooooz and he's done his own research.



The joooz!! I knew it would be them!


----------



## NoXion (Aug 19, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I'm wrong and all the scientists are wrong and I've been duped by the MSM and the satanic cabal and the joooooz and he's done his own research.



Ugh, that's the worst kind of response you could have got. I honestly wonder how people like that can function normally.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 19, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Ugh, that's the worst kind of response you could have got. I honestly wonder how people like that can function normally.



I don't think "MSM" or "satanic cabal" would have featured back when they were talking about 3G.


----------



## tim (Aug 19, 2021)

NoXion said:


> It's this part which makes me wonder if there is anything to those rumours I've heard, that anti-5G is being egged on by some malevolent actor.



Undoubtedly, and I can think of few actors more malignant


----------



## 2hats (Aug 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> True, IIRC around 3.5 GHz, but satellite TV services for the UK use over 10 GHz, so is far better equipped to spread covid.
> 
> But, the loons ignore that, because it's too much effort to go up and set fire to a satellite, the lazy bastards.


Perhaps they ignore the brightest radio source in the sky (broad band spectrum too), not just because of inaccessibility, but because it is already "on fire".

Also - science fact - it is most definitely a significant contributory factor to the appearance of all viruses on this planet.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 19, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Ugh, that's the worst kind of response you could have got. I honestly wonder how people like that can function normally.



To be fair, he does point to a bunch of scientific papers that do suggest damage to cells can happen with low frequency RF comms but I always point out to him that they aren't peer reviewed and often come from scientists who aren't even in the right field. He also pointed out to me that 60Ghz has been used as an attack weapon by the chinese which may be true but is not the same as how it's used in RF comms. The power levels are miniscule in comparison to what they use for that sort of device. Microwave ovens are a good example. They use a frequency in the 2.4Ghz spectrum that is used for wifi therefore, in the anti-5G world, wifi is cooking us like last nights leftovers. But, a microwave works at around 800-1000 Watts whereas your wifi router puts out around 50 milliwats or 0.05 of a Watt. That isn't going to heat up anything, let alone cause cell breakdown and cancer.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 19, 2021)

souljacker said:


> To be fair, he does point to a bunch of scientific papers that do suggest damage to cells can happen with low frequency RF comms but I always point out to him that they aren't peer reviewed and often come from scientists who aren't even in the right field. He also pointed out to me that 60Ghz has been used as an attack weapon by the chinese which may be true but is not the same as how it's used in RF comms. The power levels are miniscule in comparison to what they use for that sort of device. Microwave ovens are a good example. They use a frequency in the 2.4Ghz spectrum that is used for wifi therefore, in the anti-5G world, wifi is cooking us like last nights leftovers. But, a microwave works at around 800-1000 Watts whereas your wifi router puts out around 50 milliwats or 0.05 of a Watt. That isn't going to heat up anything, let alone cause cell breakdown and cancer.


That's a factor of 20,000.
So easy test for your common or garden 5G conspiracy idoit, get them to stare at a 1lumen bulb and then a 20000 lumen bulb and get them to tell you the point they went blind.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 19, 2021)

souljacker said:


> To be fair, he does point to a bunch of scientific papers that do suggest damage to cells can happen with low frequency RF comms but I always point out to him that they aren't peer reviewed and often come from scientists who aren't even in the right field. He also pointed out to me that 60Ghz has been used as an attack weapon by the chinese which may be true but is not the same as how it's used in RF comms. The power levels are miniscule in comparison to what they use for that sort of device. Microwave ovens are a good example. They use a frequency in the 2.4Ghz spectrum that is used for wifi therefore, in the anti-5G world, wifi is cooking us like last nights leftovers. But, a microwave works at around 800-1000 Watts whereas your wifi router puts out around 50 milliwats or 0.05 of a Watt. That isn't going to heat up anything, let alone cause cell breakdown and cancer.



Thing is, if you're dealing with someone who's already foaming about Illuminati bullshit, then the references to unreviewed papers and Chinese superweapons aren't the supporting pillars of a good-faith attempt at establishing a hypothesis. Otherwise you wouldn't have to "always point out" such things to them. All that kind of fluff is just a cargo-cult attempt at appearing scientific, an attempted rationalisation for already-held beliefs. They see the forms of science in papers, citations etc, but it seems they cannot or will not truly understand the functional substance behind said forms.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 19, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Thing is, if you're dealing with someone who's already foaming about Illuminati bullshit, then the references to unreviewed papers and Chinese superweapons aren't the supporting pillars of a good-faith attempt at establishing a hypothesis. Otherwise you wouldn't have to "always point out" such things to them. All that kind of fluff is just a cargo-cult attempt at appearing scientific, an attempted rationalisation for already-held beliefs. They see the forms of science in papers, citations etc, but it seems they cannot or will not truly understand the functional substance behind said forms.


Absolutely. One of the videos he shared with me was just littered with incorrect terminology, wild mixes of wifi and cell-based technologies and misunderstood examples of how the technology works. I've worked with RF comms for years and know people in the industry who are part of the IEEE working groups that define the standards and how they work. He knows that but apparently some American spouting nonsense on youtube trumps me and my colleagues for no reason other than it fits what he believes to be happening. I'm skeptical about a lot of things in the world so when he talks about stuff like the great reset and new normals I do take a step back sometimes and consider what he's saying (and dismissing it obv). But when it comes to RF and wifi and 5G, I KNOW he's talking shit because it's what I do for a living and have been doing for 20 years.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 20, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Absolutely. One of the videos he shared with me was just littered with incorrect terminology, wild mixes of wifi and cell-based technologies and misunderstood examples of how the technology works. I've worked with RF comms for years and know people in the industry who are part of the IEEE working groups that define the standards and how they work. He knows that but apparently some American spouting nonsense on youtube trumps me and my colleagues for no reason other than it fits what he believes to be happening. I'm skeptical about a lot of things in the world so when he talks about stuff like the great reset and new normals I do take a step back sometimes and consider what he's saying (and dismissing it obv). But when it comes to RF and wifi and 5G, I KNOW he's talking shit because it's what I do for a living and have been doing for 20 years.


I know a 5G shill when I see one


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## WouldBe (Oct 18, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 293212


Cooked by the radiation from the nearest mobile phone mast.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 19, 2021)

Anti-5G necklaces found to be radioactive
					

Conspiracy theories about 5G have fuelled a market for "anti-5G" accessories.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




How ironic.


----------

